# 2021 UGBB Winter BULK Thread



## TeddyBear

*Thread will begin Monday, Sept 6th.*

A winter bulk, traditionally is used to gain mass and strength without worrying too much about losing the “summer cuts”. Abs don’t keep you or your lady warm during the winter months.

Feast, drink, and be merry during the holiday season responsibly because “it’s for the bulk”.

*A bulk, generally, is advised to be a slow caloric surplus. 300+ additional calories would be a slow bulk, clean foods (with accommodations for treats) over time will add size in the form of lean muscle (with the appropriate training regimen. Because approximately 3000 calories forms one lb, this bulk plan would add about 1lb per 10 days.

Those interested will encourage, provide feedback, and commune weekly with progress updates around MONDAY of each week. We’d conclude the last week of 2021, so eager beavers can shed their winter coats in time for Spring/Summer.*

Personally, I’ll have fun with 500-600 additional calories and dial it back if I need to do so. I’ll increase my intensity accordingly. I’m aiming for 20 lbs by New Years. I’m likely going full bear-man, none of that trimming hair. Goal is for random passerby’s on the street to yell “lumber JACKED”.


----------



## CJ

If you want to bulk, do it right. Extend it out to March 1st. Proper 6 months of growing.


----------



## Send0

Thanks for starting this. I will be starting my bulk at almost the same time. I'll be bulking for ~4 months. Then 3 months of staying at maintenance before I go into the 2022 spring/summer cut.

My goal is to put on 20lbs, with hopefully at least 12 of those pounds being lean mass... my other goal is to do everything I can to stay injury free this time around. If I can manage to gain some strength then that will just be icing on the cake.


----------



## The Phoenix

I will be restarting my bulking cycle maybe a week or two after labour day., but at least we will have a before, no gear, start. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FearThaGear

I'm always leery about bulking the way that I see a lot of people doing it.

I'm bulking when I add about 500 calories to my maintenance but I see folks eating anything they want and calling it a bulk.

I can typically take my shirt off anytime of the year and see some part of my abs.

On a very rare occasion that I can't see at least my top two abs when flexing, bulking is over for me.

I hate having to go on a deficit for a long period of time so I make sure that my body fat stays at a manageable level so that I don't have to suffer any longer than 2 months to get back to my original body fat levels.

Greg doucet has a great video about proper bulking that I watched a few months back that makes a lot of sense to me probably because it's how I do it LOL.


----------



## The Phoenix

I bulk by increasing the frequency of eating clean meals preps most of the week with one cheat meal on the weekends. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix

FearThaGear said:


> I'm always leery about bulking the way that I see a lot of people doing it.
> 
> I'm bulking when I add about 500 calories to my maintenance but I see folks eating anything they want and calling it a bulk.
> 
> I can typically take my shirt off anytime of the year and see some part of my abs.
> 
> On a very rare occasion that I can't see at least my top two abs when flexing, bulking is over for me.
> 
> I hate having to go on a deficit for a long period of time so I make sure that my body fat stays at a manageable level so that I don't have to suffer any longer than 2 months to get back to my original body fat levels.
> 
> Greg doucet has a great video about proper bulking that I watched a few months back that makes a lot of sense to me probably because it's how I do it LOL.



I agree; I’ve seen a lot of “Gordo mamados” that call themselves bodybuilders. I like your handle for this site!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TeddyBear

FearThaGear said:


> I'm always leery about bulking the way that I see a lot of people doing it.
> 
> I'm bulking when I add about 500 calories to my maintenance but I see folks eating anything they want and calling it a bulk.
> 
> I can typically take my shirt off anytime of the year and see some part of my abs.
> 
> On a very rare occasion that I can't see at least my top two abs when flexing, bulking is over for me.
> 
> I hate having to go on a deficit for a long period of time so I make sure that my body fat stays at a manageable level so that I don't have to suffer any longer than 2 months to get back to my original body fat levels.
> 
> Greg doucet has a great video about proper bulking that I watched a few months back that makes a lot of sense to me probably because it's how I do it LOL.


I can’t use abs as my barometer. Even lean I don’t see any defined, just that middle line.




CJ275 said:


> If you want to bulk, do it right. Extend it out to March 1st. Proper 6 months of growing.



CJ, I think I’ll bulk to New Years and maintain until March 1.


----------



## CJ

Alright, I'm in. But I'm starting now, and going to the beginning of March. 6+ months. 

I topped out at 215.6 during last year's bulk, goal this year is at least 220, hoping for 225.


----------



## The Phoenix

CJ275 said:


> Alright, I'm in. But I'm starting now, and going to the beginning of March. 6+ months.
> 
> I topped out at 215.6 during last year's bulk, goal this year is at least 220, hoping for 225.


Yes @CJ275, we can let you get a head start...


----------



## TeddyBear

CJ275 said:


> Alright, I'm in. But I'm starting now, and going to the beginning of March. 6+ months.
> 
> I topped out at 215.6 during last year's bulk, goal this year is at least 220, hoping for 225.


I’m starting now too, but that’s fine. I’ll prob do Monday updates.


----------



## TeddyBear

I’m so excited to start bulking again.
My hopes may be too high, but this is what’s up:

1. https://ibb.co/k0CNCgW I *WANT TO LOOK THIS STUPID-FULL. I’ll use Test, NPP, Dbol during the bulk.*

2. https://ibb.co/bbf6pZk *I think this is attainable by Spring, maybe. IDK*

3. https://ibb.co/gyQZ1j5 *End goal. Someday. Probably not soon. But this is my end goal.*

IDK if these are unrealistic dreams for the bulk, but it’s what I’m hoping for. Now you have a picture of what I’m aiming for.

*If more comes out of it, I’ll mention it in my personal log, but there’s a dietetics bodybuilder bro who’s got that goal physique. I inquired about coaching, so we’ll see. Having some pester me might help make the most out of my time this winter.  *


----------



## PZT

Grow for the hoes


----------



## TeddyBear

8/16/21
194lbs
Yeah, these are not flattering pics and pump was mediocre. But at least future progress pics have a low bar to clear.
215-225 here I come.

https://ibb.co/yYPTQrr Front Turn
https://ibb.co/svQ3yKq Front Double Bi
https://ibb.co/3vHg3qf Chest
https://ibb.co/tcwFBjy Back
https://ibb.co/XZyCX8h Side

I suspect I’ll like the front turn less as I add sizeS but like the others moreS


----------



## Voyagersixone

Why is summer over


----------



## TeddyBear

Voyagersixone said:


> Why is summer over


1. Summer isn’t over.
2. Summer is over for me:
A.) because I’m turning 30 the first day of fall and want to be yoked for it
B.) I’m a teacher who started working again today.


----------



## Trendkill

I've been bulking continuously since 1990.  Can I still get in on this?


----------



## CJ

Official start weight is 201.1, starting the 28 week bulk starting today.


----------



## TeddyBear

CJ275 said:


> Official start weight is 201.1, starting the 28 week bulk starting today.


Night weight was 198.6 last night, thats 4.5+lbs of food weight.
It was the first time I experienced night sweats on Tren.
Even one week back on surplus and I’m visibly fuller looking.


----------



## CJ

dted23 said:


> Night weight was 198.6 last night, thats 4.5+lbs of food weight.
> It was the first time I experienced night sweats on Tren.
> Even one week back on surplus and I’m visibly fuller looking.


No anabolics for the 1st 8 weeks for me, going au naturale(TRT only).


----------



## The Phoenix

2 mos. gear free. Weighing 185 lbs and still got some of the strength and size before I start my bulk in another month of so. This is me % no gear.


----------



## Bro Bundy

What drugs are u gonna be using on the bulk ?


----------



## Bro Bundy

As we get older it becomes harder and harder to burn fat so my advice is try not to gain a lot of it during the bulk . Only thing I liked about living in Florida was no winter so there is no winter bulk . Great atmosphere to gain muscle while losing fat all year round


----------



## CJ

Bro Bundy said:


> What drugs are u gonna be using on the bulk ?


For me, the first 8 weeks are TRT only.

After that, the next 20 weeks(could be less) will be 350 Test/350 NPP per week. 

I do have some 25 mg Dbols I can add in towards the end. 

So planned 28 weeks, long and slow.


----------



## Send0

Bro Bundy said:


> What drugs are u gonna be using on the bulk ?


I haven't started yet, but I'll be doing Test @ 400mg/week for 16 weeks, and NPP @ 350mg/week for 12 weeks.

Thought about adding in EQ at 350-400/week; just to get the appetite and endurance benefits, but I'm leaning towards saving this for the spring cut/recomp. 

I have anavar and superdrol in my inventory. I don't really like either for a bulk, but I may consider throwing one of these orals in during the last 4-6 weeks of the cycle if I feel like things are slowing down.


----------



## The Phoenix

Bro Bundy said:


> What drugs are u gonna be using on the bulk ?



Pro’ly almost the same cycle of súpertest & deca, but instead of anadrol gonna swap time dbol. I stayed lean this last cycle; will do the same and yes i noticed my metabolism has slowed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TeddyBear

*You can join at any point, end at any point.
But those planning on beginning a winter bulk, consider sharing your progress and what works well for you: HERE.

Starting tomorrow, Monday, Sept 5th (Labor Day, the US’s cultural end-of-summer).

Even if it’s 101° tomorrow for me.

I’m ready for fall, not just for cooler weather, but for hoodies, flannels, but also my b-day marks the start.*


----------



## dirtys1x

I have already been in the midst of my bulk. Started at 1900 calories, I am up to 3100 calories a day with about 13 lbs of weight gain so far. I went low and slow and I’m still putting on weight. Waiting for metabolic adaptation to set in here and as soon as it does I’ll hold until probably mid October and go for a long cut.

I’m feeling fat, but I’m well fed and strong. My bulk isn’t gonna last too much longer so I’ll sit back and watch you guys grow.


----------



## Spear

Oh man. This is so damn tempting! I’ll join in, but starting in October!


----------



## The Phoenix

I started my winter bulk with Test 400 and Deca every 5 days.  Considering an oral to add to bulk up like androl or dbol.  I did anadrol last time, considering it again but also like dbol.  Which anabolic oral would someone suggest to bulk up to 200 lbs?  I am 185 at the start of my cycle.  Average bulk is 200 lbs, looking to minimize the amount of weight I drop in relation to the size i put on.  I dropped only 10 lbs from my average weight on cycle (195#).  I tend to peak at 200#, but want to only drop down to 190 lbs by next summer when I come off again.


----------



## The Phoenix

dted23 said:


> *You can join at any point, end at any point.
> But those planning on beginning a winter bulk, consider sharing your progress and what works well for you: HERE.
> 
> Starting tomorrow, Monday, Sept 5th (Labor Day, the US’s cultural end-of-summer).
> 
> Even if it’s 101° tomorrow for me.
> 
> I’m ready for fall, not just for cooler weather, but for hoodies, flannels, but also my b-day marks the start.*


9/6, today is 9/5.


----------



## Spear

The Phoenix said:


> I started my winter bulk with Test 400 and Deca every 5 days.  Considering an oral to add to bulk up like androl or dbol.  I did anadrol last time, considering it again but also like dbol.  Which anabolic oral would someone suggest to bulk up to 200 lbs?  I am 185 at the start of my cycle.  Average bulk is 200 lbs, looking to minimize the amount of weight I drop in relation to the size i put on.  I dropped on 10 lbs from my average weight on cycle (195#).  I tend to peak at 200#, but want to only drop down to 190 lbs by next summer when I come off again.


What's your height, and what's your diet like?


----------



## The Phoenix

Spear said:


> What's your height, and what's your diet like?


I am 67" tall and diet is clean, eat fish, veggies, and grain during the week and beef on the weekends,  Eat 4-5 meals a day; I don't count calories and I grow my own veggies but also buy the meal preps which my (hardcore) gym distributes that my trainer suggests I eat.  I used to be endomorphic but at 47, my metabolism seems to have slowed and I am not dropping under 180 off cycle.  Which is good since I already do not have much fat.  I have done both dbol and anaodrol.  Anadrol was my peak oral last cycle.


----------



## TeddyBear

Spear said:


> Oh man. This is so damn tempting! I’ll join in, but starting in October!


Wait until October.
My coach is supposed to get back to me tomorrow. I unloaded on him for not asking the right questions. I sent him pictures so he would understand I’m lean AND losing weight on his program.
So maybe bulk starts tomorrow? Maybe not. But this winter my goal is more size. I got lean for pictures (wait until the 23rd to see) and now I’m okay with moving on.


----------



## The Phoenix

dted23 said:


> Wait until October.
> My coach is supposed to get back to me tomorrow. I unloaded on him for not asking the right questions. I sent him pictures so he would understand I’m lean AND losing weight on his program.
> So maybe bulk starts tomorrow? Maybe not. But this winter my goal is more size. I got lean for pictures (wait until the 23rd to see) and now I’m okay with moving on.


You need to fire your trainer.  i have had to when their regiment is not achieving my goals.  Does he have you on a diet?


----------



## TeddyBear

The Phoenix said:


> You need to fire your trainer.  i have had to when their regiment is not achieving my goals.  Does he have you on a diet?


Post in thread 'Dted Dthread'
https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/dted-dthread.36485/post-706199

Yes. It’s clean, I have leaned out a bit from the deficit and clean eating. You’ll see the pictures eventually.

Ive paid him 1x. I’ll continue to see what he suggests or says since I stood up for myself today and gave him an earful. He hasn’t replied yet. He has until the end of Sept. for now I do like having a set routine again.

But I’m currently planning on switching to a coach that has done great for a guy I know.


----------



## CJ

Already started my bulk as well, up a couple of pounds the last 3 weeks.

I'll introduce the drugs in about 5 weeks time. Then a nice long and slow bulk until March.


----------



## Send0

I start my bulk in roughly 1.5 weeks. I have a good feeling about this bulk. We will see.


----------



## Spear

Okay fuck it. I’ll start. I’ll post of pics and weight tomorrow


----------



## tinymk

I have had a couple health scares but I intend to try and put on more muscle over the next 6 months.  
6‘2” 268 in picture


----------



## The Phoenix

tinymk said:


> I have had a couple health scares but I intend to try and put on more muscle over the next 6 months.
> 6‘2” 268 in picture



Still got them poppin’ tricepticon heads. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spear

tinymk said:


> I have had a couple health scares but I intend to try and put on more muscle over the next 6 months.
> 6‘2” 268 in picture


You sir are an inspiration.


----------



## CJ

Anyone else already feel fat? 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Spear

CJ275 said:


> Anyone else already feel fat? 🤣🤣🤣


So ready. My goal is 275. But, I just purchased some new pants and shorts not long ago too. 33" waist and they fit good, feel like i'm lean enough that I can wear some clothes and look semi normal. Was kinda looking forward to that. Well, bring on the 38's again!


----------



## AlleyFox

CJ275 said:


> Anyone else already feel fat? 🤣🤣🤣


I feel fat always


----------



## Blusoul24

I won't start until mid October, but I'm gonna be doing a bulk on the leaner side. I want to build muscle, but keep the fat gain as low as I can, like @Bro Bundy mentioned. I'll put in a little cushion, but not so much that I have to diet too hard. I find having to lose a bunch of fat to be really discouraging.


----------



## Spear

Okay, new diet is typed up and we are ready to rock boys. I have decided to take a break from gear for a couple of months, so I will be 100% natural for a while. I'll let you know when I decide to incorporate some goodies into the program. 

My bulking diet, if anyone is interested.


----------



## CJ

Spear said:


> Okay, new diet is typed up and we are ready to rock boys. I have decided to take a break from gear for a couple of months, so I will be 100% natural for a while. I'll let you know when I decide to incorporate some goodies into the program.
> 
> My bulking diet, if anyone is interested.


Love the meal plan!!!! 🥰🥰🥰


----------



## TeddyBear

Spear said:


> Okay, new diet is typed up and we are ready to rock boys. I have decided to take a break from gear for a couple of months, so I will be 100% natural for a while. I'll let you know when I decide to incorporate some goodies into the program.
> 
> My bulking diet, if anyone is interested.


I love this too.

5 eggs, is soooo much. I love that big breakfast though.

If I quit my coachX I’m stealing this diet.


----------



## The Phoenix

This is my first photo post on gear for first week.  186 lbs lean muscle.  Looking to peaking @200 this bulk.


----------



## TeddyBear

9/6/21
187lbs
Goal: 215 leanish, classic




Front lat, front double bicep, side bicep, rear lat spread


----------



## Spear

dted23 said:


> I love this too.
> 
> 5 eggs, is soooo much. I love that big breakfast though.
> 
> If I quit my coachX I’m stealing this diet.


Im more than happy to write something just for you if things don’t workout.

that goes for everyone. If ANYONE wants help with a diet plan, I’m happy to help. I’m not a coach, I don’t charge money, I don’t claim to know everything,  but I’ve been around the block, worked with coaches and learned quite a bit.


----------



## PZT

tinymk said:


> I have had a couple health scares but I intend to try and put on more muscle over the next 6 months.
> 6‘2” 268 in picture


fkin sick arm man


----------



## PZT

Need to get an updated pic. Im 12 weeks in up like 8 pounds (242 to 250). Actually into like 2 weeks of a mini cut to fight of too much unwanted fat. Had a stomach bug 4 weeks in then ate like 5 k cals for 4 weeks and it stack on too fast due my work load and cardio coming down at the same time. Another week or so and Ill start pushing the food again.


----------



## Spear

Here are my updated pics. My official weigh in this morning is 230.6


----------



## TeddyBear

Spear said:


> Here are my updated pics. My official weigh in this morning is 230.6


Youre a monster. I want to be like you someday.


----------



## Spear

dted23 said:


> Youre a monster. I want to be like you someday.


Awww, you know how to make me blush.


----------



## Send0

Spear said:


> Here are my updated pics. My official weigh in this morning is 230.6


Bro, stop showing off... It's not fair to the rest of us 😂


----------



## JakeRuss91

Spear said:


> Okay, new diet is typed up and we are ready to rock boys. I have decided to take a break from gear for a couple of months, so I will be 100% natural for a while. I'll let you know when I decide to incorporate some goodies into the program.
> 
> My bulking diet, if anyone is interested.


Nice looking plan sir. Reese's puffs are king!


----------



## PZT

Send0 said:


> Bro, stop showing off... It's not fair to the rest of us 😂


Broooo, I I thought you were spear lol


----------



## JakeRuss91

dted23 said:


> 9/6/21
> 187lbs
> Goal: 215 leanish, classic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front lat, front double bicep, side bicep, rear lat spread


Hell yeah man!


----------



## Spear

I’m just lean enough to appear bigger, it’ll all be gone very soon! Especially with dropping gear, a bit worried about that. But oh well.


----------



## Send0

PZT said:


> Broooo, I I thought you were spear lol


I f'n knew it. I was like, why is this guy hyping me... I'm tiny.  🤣


----------



## Robdjents

No bulking for me gonna stay in shape for ski season...I hope you guys get friggin huge tho


----------



## The Phoenix

I was at my more serious gym and one of the guys working out that knows me points out that I was in a post by the corporate gym I go to. This was July 8th, shortly after I stopped my last cycle. It was funny at the time. 

Here they got me cleaning my machine in the background.


----------



## Send0

The Phoenix said:


> I was at my more serious gym and one of the guys working out that knows me points out that I was in a post by the corporate gym I go to. This was July 8th, shortly after I stopped my last cycle. It was funny at the time.
> 
> Here they got me cleaning my machine in the background.


Man, your traps look so much bigger here for some reason.

Is that a leg extension machine she's using to do hip thrusts? I've tried using my seated leg extension machine to do the same thing, but it always feels awkward to me.


----------



## The Phoenix

Send0 said:


> Man, your traps look so much bigger here for some reason.
> 
> Is that a leg extension machine she's using to do hip thrusts? I've tried using my seated leg extension machine to do the same thing, but it always feels awkward to me.



It is a hip thruster. Now that you bring up what it is, i recall now where the photo was taken. I thought I was wiping down and elipse and I thought she was on a stationary bike  which would have been the cardio room (which I had not recognized and thought that was doppelgänger). This is the seated row machine I was using. My traps and legs have always been my better feature. Back and shoulders second. I think my arms are too small. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PZT

Send0 said:


> I f'n knew it. I was like, why is this guy hyping me... I'm tiny.  🤣


my bad hahaha


----------



## Send0

PZT said:


> my bad hahaha


It's fine brother. I'll just bask in my memories, of that one time someone accidentally complimented me 😂


----------



## Send0

So I said F'it, and started my bulk diet yesterday. On Monday I'll start my bulk cycle itself. 

Starting weight 162lbs. I'll start a log on Monday, along with my 'before' pics.


----------



## Spear

Jumping my calories up to 5500+ per day was not a good idea. I’m holding so much water. Face is the size of a balloon. We shall see how much total weight I’ve gained come Monday. It’s gotta be double digits. Hahaha 

I’m going to start my own log as well, don’t want to be crowding this one too much. But I’ll def keep updating in here. I plan on taking some videos of my lifts, showing where I’m at, and hopefully my progression as time goes on.


----------



## TeddyBear

Spear said:


> Jumping my calories up to 5500+ per day was not a good idea. I’m holding so much water. Face is the size of a balloon. We shall see how much total weight I’ve gained come Monday. It’s gotta be double digits. Hahaha
> 
> I’m going to start my own log as well, don’t want to be crowding this one too much. But I’ll def keep updating in here. I plan on taking some videos of my lifts, showing where I’m at, and hopefully my progression as time goes on.


*I think generally, unless pertinent to the group, we should each maintain our own logs on days other than Mondays.

On Mondays celebrate accomplishments, commiserate unplanned fat gain, and generally show off how well you’ve gained mass successfully.*


----------



## TeddyBear

Day 2 of a Bulk Diet (3500 Cal) 215 protein, 365 Carbs, 132 Fat
_Compliments of @Spear _

Weight: 190
Mood: Improved (coming to terms with my personal drama, tired)

Lifts: haven’t tracked this week, showing up was good enough (on a PPL routine for hypertrophy)

Pics:


----------



## Send0

Nice wheels!


----------



## TeddyBear

whoops. Lag made a duplicate.
Trust, the sunlight and green tank made my hazel eyes pop. Smoking hot “green steel” to modify Zoolander’s signature look. Snagged a few selfies while I was at it.


----------



## Spear

dted23 said:


> Day 2 of a Bulk Diet (3500 Cal) 215 protein, 365 Carbs, 132 Fat
> _Compliments of @Spear _
> 
> Weight: 190
> Mood: Improved (coming to terms with my personal drama, tired)
> 
> Lifts: haven’t tracked this week, showing up was good enough (on a PPL routine for hypertrophy)
> 
> Pics:


You’re looking amazing dude! All time best from what I can tell


----------



## ATLRigger

dted23 said:


> Night weight was 198.6 last night, thats 4.5+lbs of food weight.
> It was the first time I experienced night sweats on Tren.
> Even one week back on surplus and I’m visibly fuller looking.


Dude ur teaching school kids and taking Tren? U didn’t think to do that cycle during the summer ?


----------



## AlleyFox

ATLRigger said:


> Dude ur teaching school kids and taking Tren? U didn’t think to do that cycle during the summer ?


Kids and tren sure are a risky combo...


----------



## Send0

ATLRigger said:


> Dude ur teaching school kids and taking Tren? U didn’t think to do that cycle during the summer ?





AlleyFox said:


> Kids and tren sure are a risky combo...


Might I ask everyone that we don't go there in this thread... and keep this thread on topic of the winter bulk? 

I think dted has several other active threads where you can openly discuss this.

I apologize for asking, just trying to be pre-emptive and avoid the thread turning into a shit fest. 🤣


----------



## AlleyFox

Send0 said:


> Might I ask everyone that we don't go there in this thread... and keep this thread on topic of the winter bulk?
> 
> I think dted has several other active threads where you can openly discuss this.
> 
> I apologize for asking, just trying to be pre-emptive and avoid the thread turning into a shit fest. 🤣


Ok my bad...you can delete the post.


----------



## Send0

AlleyFox said:


> Ok my bad...you can delete the post.


Nah, there's nothing wrong with the posts. Just trying to keep the winter bulk thread on topic.

If people start beating a dead horse then maybe I'll manually move the posts into one of dted's other threads.... but I would prefer it not come to that.


----------



## The Phoenix

Funny how much can be accomplished in a week. Was going into bulk @185 lbs, and then last week find out I am diabetic (at no surprise to me) & have been on a regiment that will now help me absorb the nutrients and weighing in @191 lbs. I am hoping to now properly bulk. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CJ

I'm up 3 lbs in the 4 weeks since starting my gain phase. Last week average weight was 204.1 lbs. Still only using Athletic TRT dose (200 mg 😂)


----------



## Send0

The Phoenix said:


> Funny how much can be accomplished in a week. Was going into bulk @185 lbs, and then last week find out I am diabetic (at no surprise to me) & have been on a regiment that will now help me absorb the nutrients and weighing in @191 lbs. I am hoping to now properly bulk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Damn, you can clearly see the weight gain. This is going to be a good run for you bro, I'm excited!


----------



## ATLRigger

CJ275 said:


> I'm up 3 lbs in the 4 weeks since starting my gain phase. Last week average weight was 204.1 lbs. Still only using Athletic TRT dose (200 mg 😂)


Mini cycle, f*cker


----------



## ATLRigger

The Phoenix said:


> Funny how much can be accomplished in a week. Was going into bulk @185 lbs, and then last week find out I am diabetic (at no surprise to me) & have been on a regiment that will now help me absorb the nutrients and weighing in @191 lbs. I am hoping to now properly bulk.





dted23 said:


> whoops. Lag made a duplicate.
> Trust, the sunlight and green tank made my hazel eyes pop. Smoking hot “green steel” to modify Zoolander’s signature look. Snagged a few selfies while I was at it.


Good, long muscle bodies and decent poses.  Excellent rear delts and triceps.  
So ur bulking on tren?


----------



## The Phoenix

ATLRigger said:


> Good, long muscle bodies and decent poses. Excellent rear delts and triceps.
> So ur bulking on tren?



I’m assuming you’re complimenting @dted23; but I will respond nonetheless. I am bulking up on test400 & NPP. I will add an oral at peak cycle. I am pinning my thighs as always. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Send0

The Phoenix said:


> I’m assuming you’re complimenting @dted23; but I will respond nonetheless. I am bulking up on test400 & NPP. I will add an oral at peak cycle. I am pinning my thighs as always.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Pinning thighs... You brave SOB 😂. Is your NPP weekly dose also 400?


----------



## TeddyBear

ATLRigger said:


> Good, long muscle bodies and decent poses.  Excellent rear delts and triceps.
> So ur bulking on tren?


If this is for me: no, I’m not on Tren. I’m two weeks into a cruise. Timing wise I ran Tren over the summer, I’ve been off for several weeks.


----------



## The Phoenix

Send0 said:


> Pinning thighs... You brave SOB . Is your NPP weekly dose also 400?



I’ve been pinning them since 2014. Rarely do the ventroglute unless i plateau on a specific cycle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CJ

The Phoenix said:


> I’ve been pinning them since 2014. Rarely do the ventroglute unless i plateau on a specific cycle.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


#TeamThighGuys


----------



## TeddyBear

CJ275 said:


> #TeamThighGuys


The resulting bruise feeling would be so excruciating for me.
My delts are too lean for a pin to not hit bone. I don’t want to hit extremities. Lats sound impossible to hit. My butt shrank, but it’s the only place with enough meat to fit the pin.


----------



## CJ

dted23 said:


> The resulting bruise feeling would be so excruciating for me.
> My delts are too lean for a pin to not hit bone. I don’t want to hit extremities. Lats sound impossible to hit. My butt shrank, but it’s the only place with enough meat to fit the pin.


How long of a needle are you using that you can't hit delts?  😳😳😳

You have bigger shoulders, delts are 100% possible.


----------



## TeddyBear

CJ275 said:


> How long of a needle are you using that you can't hit delts?  😳😳😳
> 
> You have bigger shoulders, delts are 100% possible.


They LOOK bigger, I’m a small frame and lean.

Its a 1.5”


----------



## CJ

dted23 said:


> They LOOK bigger, I’m a small frame and lean.
> 
> Its a 1.5”


Toss those javelins in the trash. Those things are scary long!!!   😳😳😳

Get some 5/8"


----------



## The Phoenix

dted23 said:


> The resulting bruise feeling would be so excruciating for me.
> My delts are too lean for a pin to not hit bone. I don’t want to hit extremities. Lats sound impossible to hit. My butt shrank, but it’s the only place with enough meat to fit the pin.



Get a shorter pin; don’t be such a size-queen.  LULZ  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix

dted23 said:


> They LOOK bigger, I’m a small frame and lean.
> 
> Its a 1.5”



I use 1.25” on my thighs & I think that is pretty long; thankfully I am short and stout and thighs are thick enough to not be phased by continuous pinning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kingjpwn

Going to start my winter bulk at november 23th as that's when my first cycle will begin. I might make a progress thread here on how everything settles. Still unsure on the dosage of dbol I'm gonna go with.


----------



## Send0

dted23 said:


> They LOOK bigger, I’m a small frame and lean.
> 
> Its a 1.5”


I only use long 1.25" pins for glutes/ventroglute... Everywhere else I pin uses a 1/2" 29g slin pin.

Give the slin pins a shot, I think you'll like it.


----------



## CJ

I'm a little late to posting a BEFORE pic, but here you go. Already a few weeks in, already getting soft and squishy...and hairy. 🤣

203 lbs this morning. Bulking until March. 🤗🤗🤗


----------



## quackattack

CJ275 said:


> I'm a little late to posting a BEFORE pic, but here you go. Already a few weeks in, already getting soft and squishy...and hairy. 🤣
> 
> 203 lbs this morning. Bulking until March. 🤗🤗🤗


You and I define soft and squishy differently. Looking great CJ.


----------



## Send0

CJ275 said:


> I'm a little late to posting a BEFORE pic, but here you go. Already a few weeks in, already getting soft and squishy...and hairy. 🤣
> 
> 203 lbs this morning. Bulking until March. 🤗🤗🤗
> 
> View attachment 13489


Wow, until March? You are going to get hyuuuuge! I'll be happy to look half as good as your before pic when I'm done with my bulk (bulking until end of December).

Also, nice wheels.


----------



## CJ

Send0 said:


> Wow, until March? You are going to get hyuuuuge! I'll be happy to look half as good as your before pic when I'm done with my bulk (bulking until end of December).
> 
> Also, nice wheels.


I'm going slow and steady, looking for an average weekly weight gain of roughly 0.75 lbs over full 20+ weeks.


----------



## Send0

CJ275 said:


> I'm going slow and steady, looking for an average weekly weight gain of roughly 0.75 lbs over full 20+ weeks.


I'm aiming for 1.33 - 1.5lbs a week, but I'll back down the calories if it seems like fat is accumulating too fast.

Playing with nutrient/calorie timing this time around; with that about 50% of my calories being consumed pre/post workout. Totally bro science, but going to try it anyway.


----------



## CJ

Send0 said:


> I'm aiming for 1.33 - 1.5lbs a week, but I'll back down the calories if it seems like fat is accumulating too fast.
> 
> Playing with nutrient/calorie timing this time around; with that about 50% of my calories being consumed pre/post workout. Totally bro science, but going to try it anyway.


I'll be carb and calorie cycling, and adding in cardio. I ran into an issue last run where it clearly swung to disproportionate fat accumulation. Want to keep my insulin sensitivity as high as I can.


----------



## Send0

CJ275 said:


> I'll be carb and calorie cycling, and adding in cardio. I ran into an issue last run where it clearly swung to disproportionate fat accumulation. Want to keep my insulin sensitivity as high as I can.


I have a similar strategy... you're way more intelligent than me when it comes to actual training, but I find it interesting how I end up accidentally taking a similar approach 😂.

Maybe some of your smarts are rubbing off on me 😎


----------



## Kingjpwn

CJ275 said:


> I'm a little late to posting a BEFORE pic, but here you go. Already a few weeks in, already getting soft and squishy...and hairy. 🤣
> 
> 203 lbs this morning. Bulking until March. 🤗🤗🤗
> 
> View attachment 13489


Looking great man! Gonna do a leg priorization on the cycle? Seems like they need some mass to compare to upperbody!


----------



## ATLRigger

dted23 said:


> If this is for me: no, I’m not on Tren. I’m two weeks into a cruise. Timing wise I ran Tren over the summer, I’ve been off for several weeks.


I don’t look too carefully at anything here.   I thought u were bulking on tren this fall.  
I understand now that u used it this summer.  Feel free to clarify if you bulked or cut this summer.   Thank you.


----------



## ATLRigger

CJ275 said:


> I'm a little late to posting a BEFORE pic, but here you go. Already a few weeks in, already getting soft and squishy...and hairy. 🤣
> 
> 203 lbs this morning. Bulking until March. 🤗🤗🤗
> 
> View attachment 13489


You’ve come quite a long ways even in the year and a half I’ve been on this board.  
Now shave all that hair off for the love of humanity.


----------



## ATLRigger

Send0 said:


> I have a similar strategy... you're way more intelligent than me when it comes to actual training, but I find it interesting how I end up accidentally taking a similar approach 😂.
> 
> Maybe some of your smarts are rubbing off on me 😎


I know my place in the world.  I don’t try to do any of that smart shit he does.  I just work hard and eat a lot of good food.  All that tracking and calculating and planning is not for all of us.


----------



## Send0

ATLRigger said:


> I know my place in the world.  I don’t try to do any of that smart shit he does.  I just work hard and eat a lot of good food.  All that tracking and calculating and planning is not for all of us.


I'm a data fiend... probably one of several reasons why CJ's generalized approach and mine tend to have overlaps.


----------



## TeddyBear

ATLRigger said:


> You’ve come quite a long ways even in the year and a half I’ve been on this board.
> Now shave all that hair off for the love of humanity.


@CJ275 Youre massive dude. Congrats on being a demigod already.

Also, ATL is a smart guy, but he’s wrong here. Go all natural for Winter.


----------



## Send0

dted23 said:


> @CJ275 Youre massive dude. Congrats on being a demigod already.
> 
> Also, ATL is a smart guy, but he’s wrong here. Go all natural for Winter.


Fur keeps the body warm 🤣


----------



## TeddyBear

Send0 said:


> Fur keeps the body warm 🤣


I didn’t, because I didn’t want to be a weirdo.
But there’s a guy about my age and size at the gym, natty but on that grind (respect).

Anyways, dudes white/blonde and hangs with the East Indians/Mexicans that populate the gym. The most uncommon part is that he’s young and jacked but doesn’t shave down, I wanted to tell him it’s alpha-AF and keep doing his own thing.


----------



## TomJ

what about us in a winter cut? 
 I have been bulking for like 3 years straight and am actually going to be cutting very slight deficit all the way into next spring. Only get to be merry IIFMM


----------



## PZT

TomJ said:


> what about us in a winter cut?


we trying get fat here brah GTFO hahaha


----------



## TeddyBear

TomJ said:


> what about us in a winter cut?
> I have been bulking for like 3 years straight and am actually going to be cutting very slight deficit all the way into next spring. Only get to be merry IIFMM


Id say, all progress is welcome. Just maybe put in *BOLD *at the top of each update that you’re cutting. This way we can properly support, encourage, and understand.


----------



## Send0

PZT said:


> we trying get fat here brah GTFO hahaha


Bruh... This got me rolling hard 🤣


----------



## ATLRigger

dted23 said:


> I didn’t, because I didn’t want to be a weirdo.
> But there’s a guy about my age and size at the gym, natty but on that grind (respect).
> 
> Anyways, dudes white/blonde and hangs with the East Indians/Mexicans that populate the gym. The most uncommon part is that he’s young and jacked but doesn’t shave down, I wanted to tell him it’s alpha-AF and keep doing his own thing.


Dude I work around a bunch of tough dudes from the countryside and I’m one of two guys that shave. We are the alphas in a pack of alphas ha


----------



## ATLRigger

dted23 said:


> Id say, all progress is welcome. Just maybe put in *BOLD *at the top of each update that you’re cutting. This way we can properly support, encourage, and understand.


That’s how i got confused about u bulking dude!


----------



## TeddyBear

ATLRigger said:


> Dude I work around a bunch of tough dudes from the countryside and I’m one of two guys that shave. We are the alphas in a pack of alphas ha


Not saying it’s not alpha, but doing the different thing and owning it can be alpha.


----------



## ATLRigger

dted23 said:


> Not saying it’s not alpha, but doing the different thing and owning it can be alpha.


Agreed.  Be the difference.  Boom.


----------



## TomJ

dted23 said:


> Not saying it’s not alpha, but doing the different thing and owning it can be alpha.


 
I have a pair of pink "Juicy" sweats. is it alpha af to wear these for leg day?


----------



## TeddyBear

ATLRigger said:


> That’s how i got confused about u bulking dude!


Maybe the wires got crossed.

I cut through summer. I wanted to bulk in August, but stress/no appetite/bad coach meant I unintentionally cut through august and the first two weeks of September too.

I want to gain, cutting happens immediately and automatically if I don’t force feed myself.

I’m as lean as ever right now, but want to look fuller and bigger.

I’m on a cruise dose now. Quit Tren back in August, I noted the sides only towards the end. I used Tren on the cut to maintain muscle despite the low calories.


----------



## ATLRigger

TomJ said:


> I have a pair of pink "Juicy" sweats. is it alpha af to wear these for leg day?


Wearing ur girl’s clothes is fine if that’s what u want to do, but it definitely carries additional meaning.


----------



## ATLRigger

dted23 said:


> Maybe the wires got crossed.
> 
> I cut through summer. I wanted to bulk in August, but stress/no appetite/bad coach meant I unintentionally cut through august and the first two weeks of September too.
> 
> I want to gain, cutting happens immediately and automatically if I don’t force feed myself.
> 
> I’m as lean as ever right now, but want to look fuller and bigger.
> 
> I’m on a cruise dose now. Quit Tren back in August, I noted the sides only towards the end. I used Tren on the cut to maintain muscle despite the low calories.


I lost appetite when i came off tren—went to cruise test c dose—in July too.  Work got crazy and i worked out sparingly for a month.  Dropped 13 lbs in that process.


----------



## TomJ

ATLRigger said:


> Wearing ur girl’s clothes is fine if that’s what u want to do, but it definitely carries additional meaning.


oh i dont have a girl, they are my sweatpants


----------



## TeddyBear

TomJ said:


> I have a pair of pink "Juicy" sweats. is it alpha af to wear these for leg day?


Id legit argue YES. The bodybuilders wear the douchiest clothes.

You’ll look super gay if you’re not jacked, but the juicy guys wear the gayest stuff and pull it off. Whether it’s a crop top to show abs, powerbelly, or stringers that are basically nothing (guilty, got to show definition!), booty shorts that leave no quad vein to the imagination. Alpha.

Also alpha: dudes in cargo pants, carharts, and boots. Too busy and hard working to give an F.

But generally size, strength, and confidence make the fit.


----------



## ATLRigger

dted23 said:


> Id legit argue YES. The bodybuilders wear the douchiest clothes.
> 
> You’ll look super gay if you’re not jacked, but the juicy guys wear the gayest stuff and pull it off. Whether it’s a crop top to show abs, powerbelly, or stringers that are basically nothing (guilty, got to show definition!), booty shorts that leave no quad vein to the imagination. Alpha.
> 
> Also alpha: dudes in cargo pants, carharts, and boots. Too busy and hard working to give an F.
> 
> But generally size, strength, and confidence make the fit.


Yep I’ve got the booty shorts.
Also wear badass Thorogood ironworkers’ boots to my job with short shorts and shaved legs.  Vascularity is all ppl see.  They don’t care that ur dressing super gay.  Very true.


----------



## CJ

Kingjpwn said:


> Looking great man! Gonna do a leg priorization on the cycle? Seems like they need some mass to compare to upperbody!


Probably not, I think EVERYTHING needs to come up before I start doing targeted specialization blocks.

I'm still in the intermediate 'build the base' phase


----------



## TeddyBear

I realized this yesterday and today.
Now that I've addressed the source of my stress and I am feeling better.
*My appetite is back, I'm so hungry and ready for the quality bulk.*


----------



## Spear

CJ275 said:


> I'm a little late to posting a BEFORE pic, but here you go. Already a few weeks in, already getting soft and squishy...and hairy. 🤣
> 
> 203 lbs this morning. Bulking until March. 🤗🤗🤗
> 
> View attachment 13489


Lookin good!


----------



## Spear

Who wants to beat my top working set? Post up


----------



## TomJ

https://imgur.com/a/eIQWnVg


@Spear 
yesterday 485 x 8
220 bw


----------



## Kingjpwn

TomJ said:


> https://imgur.com/a/eIQWnVg
> 
> 
> @Spear
> yesterday 485 x 8
> 220 bw


Absolutely beautiful form, nice reps!


----------



## TomJ

Kingjpwn said:


> Absolutely beautiful form, nice reps!


Thank you Brother 💪


----------



## Spear

TomJ said:


> https://imgur.com/a/eIQWnVg
> 
> 
> @Spear
> yesterday 485 x 8
> 220 bw


Nicely done!


----------



## PZT

TomJ said:


> https://imgur.com/a/eIQWnVg
> 
> 
> @Spear
> yesterday 485 x 8
> 220 bw


Haha yeah buddy.

I only got 410x8 this week :,(


----------



## TomJ

PZT said:


> Haha yeah buddy.
> 
> I only got 410x8 this week :,(



aint nothing but a peanut


----------



## Send0

I'm not even going to try to compete with other people on heavy weight 🤣.


----------



## TomJ

Send0 said:


> I'm not even going to try to compete with other people on heavy weight 🤣.


even though I'm modifying my training and diet goals to do a Classic Physique comp. I have a hard time giving up on actual heavy training sets 

I really should be backing away from the powerlifting stuff


----------



## Spear

Send0 said:


> I'm not even going to try to compete with other people on heavy weight 🤣.


Cmon man. I’m all show, no go!


----------



## The Phoenix

CJ275 said:


> I'm a little late to posting a BEFORE pic, but here you go. Already a few weeks in, already getting soft and squishy...and hairy. 🤣
> 
> 203 lbs this morning. Bulking until March. 🤗🤗🤗
> 
> View attachment 13489



Nothing soft that I can see.


----------



## Send0

The Phoenix said:


> Nothing soft that I can see.


It's hidden underneath those black... you know what, nevermind. 🥴


----------



## CJ

Send0 said:


> It's hidden underneath those black... you know what, nevermind. 🥴


I'm a grower dammit!!!!


----------



## The Phoenix

A lite leg work-out. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spear

The Phoenix said:


> A lite leg work-out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Lookin good!


----------



## The Phoenix

I have put on about 7 pound in the last week: @192 upfrom 185 last week


----------



## TeddyBear

Post in thread 'Dted Dthread'
https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/dted-dthread.36485/post-715205

191

I accidentally posted to my own thread first. Sorry for the duplicate. I meant to post here primarily.


----------



## Spear

245.8 this morning.


----------



## TeddyBear

Spear said:


> 245.8 this morning.


245

I WANT TO STEAL YOUR GAINS.


----------



## Spear

dted23 said:


> 245
> 
> I WANT TO STEAL YOUR GAINS.


I don't think I've gained anything except water and some fat.


----------



## TeddyBear

Spear said:


> I don't think I've gained anything except water and some fat.


I’d happily vampire the gains you previously had


----------



## Spear

dted23 said:


> I’d happily vampire the gains you previously had


You're looking awesome man! And you're young too, you've got a lot of time to pass me up.


----------



## Send0

Spear said:


> I don't think I've gained anything except water and some fat.


Some fat? I hate you so much right now 🤣


----------



## Spear

Send0 said:


> Some fat? I hate you so much right now 🤣


Abs are fading dude! Won’t be long now until they are gone. I see my vascularity fading as well. But it’s kinda worth it to feel so much better all day, not starving, always thinking about next meal


----------



## CJ

Spear said:


> Abs are fading dude! Won’t be long now until they are gone. I see my vascularity fading as well. But it’s kinda worth it to feel so much better all day, not starving, always thinking about next meal


I just ate TWO✌️bowls of ice cream🍨🍨. I ain't even mad bro!!!  😋😋


----------



## Spear

CJ275 said:


> I just ate TWO✌️bowls of ice cream🍨🍨. I ain't even mad bro!!!  😋😋


I had two McDoubles, a mcchicken and mcflurry last night!


----------



## CJ

Spear said:


> I had two McDoubles, a mcchicken and mcflurry last night!


Hold on, checking MFP.........

You win yesterday sir.


----------



## ATLRigger

TomJ said:


> oh i dont have a girl, they are my sweatpants


Wear them with pride in that case


----------



## CJ

Up to 204.4 lbs, 3 weeks ago I was 201.1 lbs. 

There's some fat being put on, I've added 2 mm's to my abdomen and 1 mm to my chest caliper readings since 3 weeks ago. I guess it could be some water too....whatever.


----------



## The Phoenix

Spear said:


> Who wants to beat my top working set? Post up



Brother, not to not-pick. You are forgetting to thrust your hips out at the top when you bring the bar up, pop your hip out like on a regular deadlift. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Send0

CJ275 said:


> Up to 204.4 lbs, 3 weeks ago I was 201.1 lbs.
> 
> There's some fat being put on, I've added 2 mm's to my abdomen and 1 mm to my chest caliper readings since 3 weeks ago. I guess it could be some water too....whatever.


So basically you're a chunky boy? Got it! 😆


----------



## CJ

Send0 said:


> So basically you're a chunky boy? Got it! 😆


Gym Selfie!!!!!

I'm a sponsored Gym Whale athlete.


----------



## ATLRigger

@Spear is building on top of a fairly large frame to begin with.


----------



## ATLRigger

@TomJ with a similarly large frame to build upon.
Either way, great work gents


----------



## Spear

ATLRigger said:


> @Spear is building on top of a fairly large frame to begin with.


Thanks bud! We will all get there


----------



## The Phoenix

I got crappy shots for this week but here they go.; started pinning every 5 days, rather than weekly. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TeddyBear

The Phoenix said:


> I got crappy shots for this week but here they go.; started pinning every 5 days, rather than weekly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Now those are biceps and titties


----------



## Send0

Cant sleep again... Too much pain at muscle attachment points all throughout my arms and traps. I am positive I'm overworked, as I haven't taken a break since I started at the beginning of 2021.

I scheduled a 2 hour massage with my therapist to work my arms on Friday. I think next week I will either take a deload week, or at least half the week off + deload the remainder. I will extend my winter bulk/blast by any amount of time I take off in the coming week.


----------



## The Phoenix

Send0 said:


> Cant sleep again... Too much pain at muscle attachment points all throughout my arms and traps. I am positive I'm overworked, as I haven't taken a break since I started at the beginning of 2021.
> 
> I scheduled a 2 hour massage with my therapist to work my arms on Friday. I think next week I will either take a deload week, or at least half the week off + deload the remainder. I will extend my winter bulk/blast by any amount of time I take off in the coming week.



Muscle relaxer? Take some ibuprofen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Send0

The Phoenix said:


> Muscle relaxer? Take some ibuprofen.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


No muscle relaxers on hand 😢, and my doctor is paranoid of prescribing pain meds. Jerk prescribed me prescription strength naproxen... as if I can't just pop 4 regular naproxen on my own... asshat.

Tried NSAIDs, but they dont bring me relief. I wish they did. 

I can kind of . massage the area a bit, but my hands are overworked as well, and I fatigue out fast trying to hit the deep tissues 😢


----------



## TomJ

I feel like deload weeks are almost mandatory if you're training as hard and frequent as you should. As a natural I found I needed a deload every 4th -5th week pretty consistently. 

For me I deload with 60%. Workouts as normal, but only 60% effort. Only take extra rest days when I'm really feeling like actual shit

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Send0

Yay, prolactin is coming in. No squirts, but can't finish and I see a shiny something if I squeeze the nip. And yes, my E2 is completely normal. Rare for me, but good thing I'm always prepared!

Not all heroes wear capes. From now on call me caber man.


----------



## Send0

Send0 said:


> Yay, prolactin is coming in. No squirts, but can't finish and I see a shiny something if I squeeze the nip. Rare for me, but good thing I'm always prepared!
> 
> Not all heroes wear capes. From now on call me caber man.


It might sound weird, but pretty sure my ADHD meds were acting as a sort've buffer in the past, since it stimulates release of dopamine. And I've recently stopped taking my ADHD medication temporarily in an effort to give my dopamine receptors a break!

To better understand the relationship I'm describing, see this excellent article by @MrRippedZilla

This is speculative at best, and I believe there was even some debate about it in the thread I reference below

To be clear, I'm not advocating anyone to go get on amphetamines to combat prolactin. After all, to my knowledge there is no study that looks at amphetamine as a dopamine releasing agent to reduce prolactin levels, and why should there be... that'd be a dumb way to combat it. It's just one of those things that make you go "hmmm" when you think about the MOA and interactions.






						Prolactin: why "control your E2 and everything will be fine" is both dangerous & wrong
					

Prolactin: why "control your E2 and everything will be fine" is both dangerous & wrong  45 mins of Prolactin talk, which is why I've added cliff notes for those not able to tolerate that level of British-ness: https://vocaroo.com/i/s0Y4qiZ0rX9L   Cliff notes  - We have multiple anecdotal...



					www.ugbodybuilding.com


----------



## TeddyBear

Send0 said:


> Yay, prolactin is coming in. No squirts, but can't finish and I see a shiny something if I squeeze the nip. And yes, my E2 is completely normal. Rare for me, but good thing I'm always prepared!
> 
> Not all heroes wear capes. From now on call me caber man.


How hard are you squeezing?
Because I’m sure my prolactins been high, but not that high.


----------



## Send0

dted23 said:


> How hard are you squeezing?
> Because I’m sure my prolactins been high, but not that high.


Pretty damn hard. I have no nipple sensitivity, and only thought to try to check after not being able to orgasm after an hour of sex this morning.

Like I said, no squirt and not even a drop... But I can barely see liquid at the surface of the nipple of I squeeze very very hard on my right nipple. My left nipple has no lactation symptoms at all.


----------



## quackattack

Send0 said:


> Pretty damn hard. I have no nipple sensitivity, and only thought to try to check after not being able to orgasm after an hour of sex this morning.


Damn your lady is going to be walking around bow legged today.


----------



## Send0

quackattack said:


> Damn your lady is going to be walking around bow legged today.


I was really going at it hard to boot, trying to force the orgasm to happen 🤣


----------



## TeddyBear

Send0 said:


> I was really going at it hard to boot, trying to force the orgasm to happen 🤣


Know what that’s like.
Hang in there, let us know what works.


----------



## Send0

dted23 said:


> Know what that’s like.
> Hang in there, let us know what works.


I took some caber this morning (about 6 hours ago). I wanked one out and was already able to bust one. So it's taking effect, and I expect the very minor signs of lactation to dissipate.

I only have 1mg caber pills, which I can cut in half but can't cut any smaller. So I will be taking 0.5mg once per week; but ideally a person would take 0.25mg twice per week.


----------



## Send0

Send0 said:


> I took some caber this morning (about 6 hours ago). I wanked one out and was already able to bust one. So it's taking effect, and I expect the very minor signs of lactation to dissipate.
> 
> I only have 1mg caber pills, which I can cut in half but can't cut any smaller. So I will be taking 0.5mg once per week; but ideally a person would take 0.25mg twice per week.


I should add that a person can also use Prami. I've never used it personally because I heard it can make you feel like crap; so I'm not sure what the dosing for Prami would be


----------



## eazy

Send0 said:


> I should add that a person can also use Prami. I've never used it personally because I heard it can make you feel like crap; so I'm not sure what the dosing for Prami would be


It is terrible. I have it free from someone with RLS. Otherwise, I would use caber.

The first time I took too much (.5) and it made me projectile vomit. I take .25 on mon and .25 on Thursday.


----------



## Send0

eazy said:


> It is terrible. I have it free from someone with RLS. Otherwise, I would use caber.
> 
> The first time I took too much (.5) and it made me projectile vomit. I take .25 on mon and .25 on Thursday.


Yikes, I'm glad I've never tried it then! That sounds absolutely awful.


----------



## CJ

Don't drink it, it's not pasteurized. 🥛


----------



## Send0

CJ275 said:


> Don't drink it, it's not pasteurized. 🥛


You know, if I could have squeezed out a full drop then I might have tried. Free protein!


----------



## CJ

Send0 said:


> You know, if I could have squeezed out a full drop then I might have tried. Free protein!


Would you have to track that in MFP, since it came from your own body? 😳🤔😳🤔😳


----------



## Send0

CJ275 said:


> Would you have to track that in MFP, since it came from your own body? 😳🤔😳🤔😳


You know, that is kind of confusing to think about 🤣


----------



## Spear

Lol this thread is making a strange turn


----------



## CJ

Spear said:


> Lol this thread is making a strange turn


Dairy.... Ever love it or hate it!  😏


----------



## Send0

Spear said:


> Lol this thread is making a strange turn


Hey, I did this for you! Now I can help give you some anabolic milk to go with your cereal! 🤣


----------



## TeddyBear

Send0 said:


> I took some caber this morning (about 6 hours ago). I wanked one out and was already able to bust one. So it's taking effect, and I expect the very minor signs of lactation to dissipate.
> 
> I only have 1mg caber pills, which I can cut in half but can't cut any smaller. So I will be taking 0.5mg once per week; but ideally a person would take 0.25mg twice per week.


But WHEN I said this: it was "get a higher quality pill cutter". I just used my teeth to get .5 mg from the tiny pill. Didn't notice much difference until day later, even then, barely. Taking P5P the past four days or so.


----------



## Spear

Send0 said:


> Hey, I did this for you! Now I can help give you some anabolic milk to go with your cereal! 🤣


I’ve got a new baby. I use high quality titty milk already


----------



## ATLRigger

Send0 said:


> Cant sleep again... Too much pain at muscle attachment points all throughout my arms and traps. I am positive I'm overworked, as I haven't taken a break since I started at the beginning of 2021.
> 
> I scheduled a 2 hour massage with my therapist to work my arms on Friday. I think next week I will either take a deload week, or at least half the week off + deload the remainder. I will extend my winter bulk/blast by any amount of time I take off in the coming week.


They 


Send0 said:


> Pretty damn hard. I have no nipple sensitivity, and only thought to try to check after not being able to orgasm after an hour of sex this morning.
> 
> Like I said, no squirt and not even a drop... But I can barely see liquid at the surface of the nipple of I squeeze very very hard on my right nipple. My left nipple has no lactation symptoms at all.


get those prolactin levels down


----------



## Send0

ATLRigger said:


> They
> 
> get those prolactin levels down


Already done


----------



## phooka

I'm late joining... this photo is from 7 weeks ago.  280lbs at 6'4"  I'm big boned. I only recently started on TRT. I love to eat.  Yay Winter!  I'll take a new photo this week.


----------



## TeddyBear

phooka said:


> I'm late joining... this photo is from 7 weeks ago.  280lbs at 6'4"  I'm big boned. I only recently started on TRT. I love to eat.  Yay Winter!  I'll take a new photo this week.
> 
> View attachment 13643


Welcome to the thread!!!


----------



## ATLRigger

186lbs, down about 15lbs from June.


----------



## Send0

ATLRigger said:


> View attachment 13644
> 
> 186lbs, down about 15lbs from June.


You realize the blue blur only makes us look at your pen0r even more, right? 🤣


----------



## Send0

ATLRigger said:


> View attachment 13644
> 
> 186lbs, down about 15lbs from June.


BTW, you are looking solid brother. I'm liking the leaner you.

I also am starting to think I have a forearm fetish. I want meat on my forearms too 🤣


----------



## ATLRigger

Send0 said:


> BTW, you are looking solid brother. I'm liking the leaner you.
> 
> I also am starting to think I have a forearm fetish. I want meat on my forearms too 🤣


Thanks.  It’s draining to lean out. 
The forearms are mostly from work, not working out. I pull weighted ropes frequently, and climb towers every now and again.


----------



## TeddyBear

Send0 said:


> You realize the blue blur only makes us look at your pen0r even more, right? 🤣


All in favor of the tightest whiteys?


----------



## Spear

ATLRigger said:


> Thanks.  It’s draining to lean out.
> The forearms are mostly from work, not working out. I pull weighted ropes frequently, and climb towers every now and again.


I also get compliments on my forearms. They are just genetic mostly. I think it comes from how you hold/grip stuff. I use my fingertips more than the palm of my hands.


----------



## Skullcrusher

I'm still getting my shit together.

Only so much money to play with every month.

Probably start bulking November or December.


----------



## ATLRigger

Spear said:


> I also get compliments on my forearms. They are just genetic mostly. I think it comes from how you hold/grip stuff. I use my fingertips more than the palm of my hands.


Naw, not genetic.  I just pull on weighted ropes at work or climb towers. Those forearms grew in the last five years.
Calves are genetic tho


----------



## ATLRigger

Skullcrusher said:


> I'm still getting my shit together.
> 
> Only so much money to play with every month.
> 
> Probably start bulking November or December.


All the money should go to steak if ur bulking.


----------



## flenser

I should not be following this thread. I'm still cutting, but now all I want to do is eat more!


----------



## Spear

flenser said:


> I should not be following this thread. I'm still cutting, but now all I want to do is eat more!


This is what happened to me


----------



## CJ

206.6 this morning. On the path to 100 kilos!!! 

Mr Amazon man dropped off some Fish Oil, D3, K2, Digestive Enzymes, and Tudca yesterday, already have my Magnesium and Zinc... Almost time to add in the fun stuff.


----------



## Send0

CJ275 said:


> 206.6 this morning. On the path to 100 kilos!!!
> 
> Mr Amazon man dropped off some Fish Oil, D3, K2, Digestive Enzymes, and Tudca yesterday, already have my Magnesium and Zinc... Almost time to add in the fun stuff.


----------



## Send0

My 7 day average is up 1.25lbs over the previous week. Im up about 7lbs for the month so far, but I think the first week was purely glycogen  being pushed into the muscle since I went from low carb to high carb suddenly (no transition).

I'm on par with trying to gain between 1.25lbs and no more than 2lbs per week. 

Keeping my fingers crossed for a good bulk.


----------



## TeddyBear

Send0 said:


> My 7 day average is up 1.25lbs over the previous week. Im up about 7lbs for the month so far, but I think the first week was purely glycogen  being pushed into the muscle since I went from low carb to high carb suddenly (no transition).
> 
> I'm on par with trying to gain between 1.25lbs and no more than 2lbs per week.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for a good bulk.


_Yesterday was another rest day for me because I went out of town for another wedding.

But after some cheat meals: lunch and dinner j thought I looked like an absolute unit with thickness._


----------



## CJ

Also ordered a 12 pound bag of ON Serious Mass weight gainer powder, for when it gets hard to get in the calories...


----------



## Send0

CJ275 said:


> Also ordered a 12 pound bag of ON Serious Mass weight gainer powder, for when it gets hard to get in the calories...
> 
> View attachment 13763


You know, if you just win the quarterly iron giants, then I would have shipped you some for free! 🤪


----------



## Send0

I'm taking this week off. I haven't had a real rest week since I started at the beginning of the year. I will extend my blast by 1 week to account for this.

My plan is to cut calories by 300-500; I will still be slightly above maintenance even with this reduction.

I also intend to roll out my shoulders, lats and rotator cuff using the ball end of a tricep rope, roll out forearms and triceps using a barbell,  perform dead hangs, and some mobility/yoga stretches for the delts and lats. I also plan on focusing on hip opener stretches, wall squats, and a few other things.

I don't expect to be healed, but hoping I'll feel a little better and have more comfortable movements with some rest, stretch, and tension relief.

I only posted this up in case someone else has similar pain points/tension, and is wondering what other people do to *try* to feel better.


----------



## TeddyBear

CJ275 said:


> Also ordered a 12 pound bag of ON Serious Mass weight gainer powder, for when it gets hard to get in the calories...
> 
> View attachment 13763


I did that daily for years.  Because I just couldn’t do the calories otherwise, may jump back depending.

Called it my “big dog food”.


----------



## CJ

dted23 said:


> I did that daily for years.  Because I just couldn’t do the calories otherwise, may jump back depending.
> 
> Called it my “big dog food”.


How did it sit in your stomach? I can't do my oats shake, sits too heavy, too much fiber. It would be counterproductive.


----------



## TeddyBear

CJ275 said:


> How did it sit in your stomach? I can't do my oats shake, sits too heavy, too much fiber. It would be counterproductive.


It would be fine, I drank it before bed.
Otherwise a little gas bloat but tolerable: some mornings I did it before work.


----------



## The Phoenix

@190lbs (86.5kg), 5’-7” (170cm). I know it’s not much but I have bulked up some.


----------



## ATLRigger

CJ275 said:


> Also ordered a 12 pound bag of ON Serious Mass weight gainer powder, for when it gets hard to get in the calories...
> 
> I think ON has some of the best stuff.


----------



## ATLRigger

The Phoenix said:


> @190lbs (86.5kg), 5’-7” (170cm). I know it’s not much but I have bulked up some.


Tell me about the mask tattoo.


----------



## The Phoenix

ATLRigger said:


> Tell me about the mask tattoo.



That one was my own design. My tattoo artist finished my arms in under 2 years. Started my thighs but lost track of my artist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PZT

Fully into fat and hairy timez!
Up about 19 lbs. in 14 weeks
Hopefully get a front shot up soon once body fat gain levels of a bit


https://imgur.com/IHE0i7Z


----------



## TODAY

I've eaten tacos and/or burritos five out of the last eight days. Can i join bulk club now


----------



## CJ

TODAY said:


> I've eaten tacos and/or burritos five out of the last eight days. Can i join bulk club now


You might be the El Presidente


----------



## TeddyBear

PZT said:


> Fully into fat and hairy timez!
> Up about 19 lbs. in 14 weeks
> Hopefully get a front shot up soon once body fat gain levels of a bit
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/IHE0i7Z


This is QUALITY JOOCY. Lats and arms look sick.
253 is INSANE to me. Anything above 230 is nuts.
I'm gonna hit legs today, so don't get too excited for a juicy upper body pump.


----------



## Spear

Current weight 250.2

Photo was taken today sorry for the change of location. I like to keep the lighting and location consistent. There was a window directly in front of me, so it kinda washed me out. Anywho, here I am:


----------



## The Phoenix

PZT said:


> Fully into fat and hairy timez!
> Up about 19 lbs. in 14 weeks
> Hopefully get a front shot up soon once body fat gain levels of a bit
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/IHE0i7Z


Wow!, your back looks pretty thick bro.


----------



## PZT

The Phoenix said:


> Wow!, your back looks pretty thick bro.


Appreciate, been doing back like twice a week for about 3-4 months. Maybe it’s working


----------



## TeddyBear

9/27/21
BW: 190

I’m going to start eating a little dirtier, because even after adding unsalted mixed nuts, two days of normal human food at events, and three days of birthday cake (plus three days in the past week without lifting) the scale hasn’t moved.

I’m going to increase intensity again, today was a gradual start to return to intensity.
I hit 3 sets of 6 at 315.

Todays other lifts:
Hack Squat: 5x10x135
Lower Back Extension: 2x10xBW and 3x10x45
Leg Extension
Hamstring curl
Calve Raises
10 mins on elliptical


----------



## PZT

I had to lower intensity/volume/cardio for a bit to get the scale to start moving.


----------



## TeddyBear

PZT said:


> I had to lower intensity/volume/cardio for a bit to get the scale to start moving.


I need to build on my appetites momentum and I want to rebuild my tolerance for some foods (like dairy) so I’m gonna increase intensity, maintain my minuscule cardio and up the calories.


----------



## Send0

@dted23 For reference, I am currently eating between 3500-4000 calories to bulk, and I'm about 20lbs less than you and I don't think I'm quite as lean as you right now either.

If you have a strong metabolism like me, then you might want to increase calories to 4k.

Also,those socks are seriously badass!


----------



## The Phoenix

dted23 said:


> View attachment 13806
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/27/21
> BW: 190
> 
> I’m going to start eating a little dirtier, because even after adding unsalted mixed nuts, two days of normal human food at events, and three days of birthday cake (plus three days in the past week without lifting) the scale hasn’t moved.
> 
> I’m going to increase intensity again, today was a gradual start to return to intensity.
> I hit 3 sets of 6 at 315.
> 
> Todays other lifts:
> Hack Squat: 5x10x135
> Lower Back Extension: 2x10xBW and 3x10x45
> Leg Extension
> Hamstring curl
> Calve Raises
> 10 mins on elliptical



Impressive. Every part if your upper torso is full and poppin! Good job  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TeddyBear

Send0 said:


> @dted23 For reference, I am currently eating between 3500-4000 calories to bulk, and I'm about 20lbs less than you and I don't think I'm quite as lean as you right now either.
> 
> If you have a strong metabolism like me, then you might want to increase calories to 4k.
> 
> Also,those socks are seriously badass!


1. Yeah, I’m gonna eat more in general to see what happens. I feel like this fullness in upper body, without lifting push or pull, shows the visual impact of food.
2. That’s a lot of food, but I’m gonna try
3. Thanks, I got 9 new pairs of crew socks to rock in the winter. I don’t like working out in sweats, so I do shorts and socks all winter. Socks do wonders for calve illusion.


----------



## Spear

@Send0 actually eats about 1600 cals a day.


----------



## Send0

Spear said:


> @Send0 actually eats about 1600 cals a day.


Shhhh... You're ruining the online persona I'm creating for myself.. you fluffy dick bag! 🤣


----------



## CJ

Up 0.6 lbs for the week, to an average weight of 205.0 lbs.

4678 Cals
452 g Carbs
312 g Protein
178 g Fats

I was waaaaay too liberal with the junk food this week, I'll be pulling that back considerably.

I'm happy with the rate of weight gain, looking pretty sweet in a shirt right now, even if getting a little soft.


----------



## ATLRigger

CJ275 said:


> Up 0.6 lbs for the week, to an average weight of 205.0 lbs.
> 
> 4678 Cals
> 452 g Carbs
> 312 g Protein
> 178 g Fats
> 
> I was waaaaay too liberal with the junk food this week, I'll be pulling that back considerably.
> 
> I'm happy with the rate of weight gain, looking pretty sweet in a shirt right now, even if getting a little soft.


Very impressive weight gain. I got up to 205 after a full meal, mid-day in June.  How do you feel overall?
I forget to ask: do you load/unload ur trucks or do other workers do that? You know i unload trucks every now and again depending on how we’re staffed.  Moving around with that much weight was hard for me.  How do u feel lately with all that weight ?


----------



## BrotherIron

Not purposely really bulking but I find my time even more squeezed so I'm having a few more cheat meals throughout the week which has added a few pounds to my frame.  Not a bad thing but I just have to make sure it's only a few (3-4 more lbs).

Up to 245ish.  May actually run something and not just stay with TRT and then I'd purposely try to add.

@dted23 try adding big meals after you train especially after squats, pulls, etc.  That always seemed to help with growth for me. I'd even suggest a big meal the night before those training sessions so you're able to blast big weights and/ or higher reps.  Tear it down to build it up.


----------



## CJ

ATLRigger said:


> Very impressive weight gain. I got up to 205 after a full meal, mid-day in June.  How do you feel overall?
> I forget to ask: do you load/unload ur trucks or do other workers do that? You know i unload trucks every now and again depending on how we’re staffed.  Moving around with that much weight was hard for me.  How do u feel lately with all that weight ?


I feel very comfortable in the 200-205 range right now, whereas a couple of years ago, and even last year, I felt like a moose at this weight.

There's definitely something to be said for maintain a weight for awhile, getting used to it.

As for unloading the trucks, everything is palletized, and we use electric jacks to offload the freight. So there's not much manual labor involved, but I restack pallets sometimes, as my OCD will kick in, and I have to keep like products together, or it bothers me. 😂


----------



## TeddyBear

I hope the bulk is going well fellas.

Today, I realized that some of my shirts are not fitting anymore. I have to untuck them because if I move my shoulders too much, they lift out of my pants.

I'm not as lean in the midsection anymore, but I am visibly fuller.

I've gotten a lot of comments this past week saying things like: "wow, you look like you're doing so much better", "you look healthier lately", "your face looks more full than it has", and "what are you on? You look much bigger".

I even got comments like "are you catfishing me? You don't look as lean as your profile picture, I've seen you".

So I can tell I've thrown on some size back already.
Last night I weighed in at 198, and 196 this morning.

Psychologically, I feel big after 200, because until my first cycle I never got to 200. I'm almost there and significantly in better shape this time around.

If I could beat this cold (Day 3), I feel like I'd be able to toss more weight around too. So today's leg day, I can already feel like my legs are gaining again (its where all my fat left first, I don't mind having fat fill back in my butt/thighs).


----------



## CJ

dted23 said:


> I hope the bulk is going well fellas.
> 
> Today, I realized that some of my shirts are not fitting anymore. I have to untuck them because if I move my shoulders too much, they lift out of my pants.
> 
> I'm not as lean in the midsection anymore, but I am visibly fuller.
> 
> I've gotten a lot of comments this past week saying things like: "wow, you look like you're doing so much better", "you look healthier lately", "your face looks more full than it has", and "what are you on? You look much bigger".
> 
> I even got comments like "are you catfishing me? You don't look as lean as your profile picture, I've seen you".
> 
> So I can tell I've thrown on some size back already.
> Last night I weighed in at 198, and 196 this morning.
> 
> Psychologically, I feel big after 200, because until my first cycle I never got to 200. I'm almost there and significantly in better shape this time around.
> 
> If I could beat this cold (Day 3), I feel like I'd be able to toss more weight around too. So today's leg day, I can already feel like my legs are gaining again (its where all my fat left first, I don't mind having fat fill back in my butt/thighs).


I feel ya, I've already had to buy a few new t shirts, because the ones I have are getting a little tight. Feels a little douchey to wear them.

Goal this bulk is to outgrow all my clothes. 💪💪


----------



## TeddyBear

CJ275 said:


> I feel ya, I've already had to buy a few new t shirts, because the ones I have are getting a little tight. Feels a little douchey to wear them.
> 
> Goal this bulk is to outgrow all my clothes. 💪💪


Well, I mean, I ordered some Young LA jogger sweats (grey), flannel cut offs, some Under Armor compression shirts, Old Glory booty shorts, and a bunch of old-fashioned gym crew socks.

They say "dress for the job you want", so I'm dressing like the biggest gym douche-bag ever. It really does bring confidence when you're dressed to look fully pumped at all times.


----------



## CJ

dted23 said:


> Well, I mean, I ordered some Young LA jogger sweats (grey), flannel cut offs, some Under Armor compression shirts, Old Glory booty shorts, and a bunch of old-fashioned gym crew socks.
> 
> They say "dress for the job you want", so I'm dressing like the biggest gym douche-bag ever. It really does bring confidence when you're dressed to look fully pumped at all times.


I'm old, I don't know what any of that means. 🤔🤔


----------



## Send0

I woke up a fat bloated POS this morning. Somehow I'm up over 6lbs since my Friday weigh in.

Last week was a rest week, and I spent it sitting on my ass the entire time without changing my diet. This isn't the reason for the weight gain, I'm aware that it had to be bloat, but I can't help judging myself 😂.

Hit the weights first thing in the morning. It felt good, but I also felt a bit off.

I'm going to keep the diet the same for now, and just add in 2-3 LISS sessions per week and monitor from there. Before someone jumps on me for cardio during a bulk... I am 100% sedentary besides my time in the gym. So I don't have any NEAT or steps during my day. It's probably a good thing for me in general.


----------



## The Phoenix

Send0 said:


> I woke up a fat bloated POS this morning. Somehow I'm up over 6lbs since my Friday weigh in.
> 
> Last week was a rest week, and I spent it sitting on my ass the entire time without changing my diet. This isn't the reason for the weight gain, I'm aware that it had to be bloat, but I can't help judging myself 😂.
> 
> Hit the weights first thing in the morning. It felt good, but I also felt a bit off.
> 
> I'm going to keep the diet the same for now, a d just add in 2-3 LISS sessions per week and monitor from there. Before someone jumps on me for cardio during a bulk... I am 100% sedentary besides my time in the gym. So I don't have any NEAT or steps during my day. It's probably a good thing for me in general.


My eating was a little more laid back as well and well worth it.


----------



## Send0

The Phoenix said:


> My eating was a little more laid back as well and well worth it.


My diet was on point... Just holding water. Literally went to bed lean, and woke up puffy 😂


----------



## PZT

Im still fat


----------



## Spear

PZT said:


> Im still fat


That’s the goal!


----------



## CJ

Spear said:


> That’s the goal!


In that case.... SUCCESS!!!


----------



## PZT

CJ275 said:


> In that case.... SUCCESS!!!


so we can lean out again?


----------



## Spear

PZT said:


> so we can lean out again?


Yes. But not until March, and you’re not at 275 yet you skinny little twig


----------



## PZT

Spear said:


> Yes. But not until March, and you’re not at 275 yet you skinny little twig


you mfker!!!! lol

haha, Im starting in February. Im already 16 weeks in as it is lol


----------



## TeddyBear

Spear said:


> Yes. But not until March, and you’re not at 275 yet you skinny little twig


275!!! Lol. By the time I hit 220 I'll need another cut.


----------



## CJ

dted23 said:


> 275!!! Lol. By the time I hit 220 I'll need another cut.


Go for 225 dammit!!!


----------



## Spear

I thought we all were aiming for 275????


----------



## Spear

PZT said:


> you mfker!!!! lol
> 
> haha, Im starting in February. Im already 16 weeks in as it is lol


I’m sure you’ve built a lot of good tissue by now.


----------



## PZT

Spear said:


> I’m sure you’ve built a lot of good tissue by now.



Hopefully. Strained a Pec on Saturday so hopefully that doesn’t set me back to bad


----------



## CJ

Spear said:


> I thought we all were aiming for 275????


😳😳😳😳😳


----------



## Spear

CJ275 said:


> 😳😳😳😳😳


Keep eatin, fat boy!


----------



## CJ

Spear said:


> Keep eatin, fat boy!


🐷🐷🐷


----------



## ATLRigger

CJ275 said:


> I'm old, I don't know what any of that means. 🤔🤔


Go to a popular gym and see what the kids and guys in their early twenties are wearing.  Thing is, stuff that body builders wore 20 years ago can still be worn today.  
Unfortunately i tried making a halter top the other day but it was a tight fit already and it looks super gay.  I think u have to buy three sizes too big then cut it at the mid section.


----------



## CJ

ATLRigger said:


> Go to a popular gym and see what the kids and guys in their early twenties are wearing.


Skinny pants and gym shark shirts?


----------



## ATLRigger

Spear said:


> Keep eatin, fat boy!





CJ275 said:


> Skinny pants and gym shark shirts?


I wouldn’t go that far


----------



## ATLRigger

dted23 said:


> I hope the bulk is going well fellas.
> 
> Today, I realized that some of my shirts are not fitting anymore. I have to untuck them because if I move my shoulders too much, they lift out of my pants.
> 
> I'm not as lean in the midsection anymore, but I am visibly fuller.
> 
> I've gotten a lot of comments this past week saying things like: "wow, you look like you're doing so much better", "you look healthier lately", "your face looks more full than it has", and "what are you on? You look much bigger".
> 
> I even got comments like "are you catfishing me? You don't look as lean as your profile picture, I've seen you".
> 
> So I can tell I've thrown on some size back already.
> Last night I weighed in at 198, and 196 this morning.
> 
> Psychologically, I feel big after 200, because until my first cycle I never got to 200. I'm almost there and significantly in better shape this time around.
> 
> If I could beat this cold (Day 3), I feel like I'd be able to toss more weight around too. So today's leg day, I can already feel like my legs are gaining again (its where all my fat left first, I don't mind having fat fill back in my butt/thighs).


Three years in, one of which I’ve been juicing, and I’m just now realizing that i haven’t been eating enough protein


----------



## TeddyBear

CJ275 said:


> Skinny pants and gym shark shirts?


Not quite. That’s like 9-10th graders who are following influencers online.

The serious young folks in my area are snapping up trucker hats, old fashioned 5” gym shorts, and rocking oversized hoodies (pump cover), stringers, or compression shirts.

Got to rock the high top shoes too: Nike Blazers, high top Air Forces, or Converse.


----------



## TeddyBear

BW: 197 right now
Hit legs, haven’t had dinner.
You’ll note I never do leg poses, I’ll start practicing.


----------



## The Phoenix

Weighing in @192.  Tomorrow pinning last bit of NPP tomorrow and switching over to nandrolone decanoate and should align with my Test400 cycle regiment.


----------



## CJ

Weekly body weight didn't budge this week, still an even 205.0 lbs average weight.

4142 Cals
422 g C
295 g P
136 g F

Physical and bloodwork in a few days, then I'll introduce some compounds.


----------



## ATLRigger

dted23 said:


> View attachment 14059
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BW: 197 right now
> Hit legs, haven’t had dinner.
> You’ll note I never do leg poses, I’ll start practicing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 14060


Excellent V proportion.  Well done on diet and exercise.


----------



## TeddyBear

ATLRigger said:


> Excellent V proportion.  Well done on diet and exercise.


Thanks man, I definitely feel more of a rectangle already. But I enjoy the fullness


----------



## CJ

$20 for 5 donuts. #YOLO!!!


----------



## TeddyBear

I made cookies. Pictures are not of the actual cookies, but an example: my cookies are thick fist-sized-globs of dough with walnuts, peanut butter chips, and chocolate chips. The insides are undercooked and doughy, while the outsides have a good golden color. Ithe three cups of clour, 2 cups of cocolate chips and two cups of walnuts, with 2 cups of brown sugars. So good.


----------



## quackattack

CJ275 said:


> $20 for 5 donuts. #YOLO!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 14067


You monster.  I need the Oreo one.


----------



## Send0

dted23 said:


> I made cookies. Pictures are not of the actual cookies, but an example:


Somehow I feel Catfished 🤔


----------



## ATLRigger

CJ275 said:


> $20 for 5 donuts. #YOLO!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 14067


These are mando for bulking


----------



## ATLRigger

dted23 said:


> Thanks man, I definitely feel more of a rectangle already. But I enjoy the fullness


Ah the rectangle.   Yep we all go through that phase


----------



## The Phoenix

Inching up towards 200 @194 right now. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Blusoul24

Send0 said:


> Yay, prolactin is coming in. No squirts, but can't finish and I see a shiny something if I squeeze the nip. And yes, my E2 is completely normal. Rare for me, but good thing I'm always prepared!
> 
> Not all heroes wear capes. From now on call me caber man.



@Send0 what are you running this cycle?


----------



## Send0

Blusoul24 said:


> @Send0 what are you running this cycle?


Test and NPP.. 400mg of each, but I pin daily... So it's more like the equivalent (peak) of 350mg/week for someone who pins MWF.


----------



## PZT

This 275 gonna be tough lol. Im having to even out at like 255 before I push more lol.


----------



## Boogieman

Hey you big suma bitches, good work! Get your calories in!


----------



## Blusoul24

Huh, and you're having prolactin issues at that level? Are you prone?


----------



## Send0

Blusoul24 said:


> Huh, and you're having prolactin issues at that level? Are you prone?


I'm not prone. I've run up to 700mg of Tren when I was young and stupid, and not needed any caber. So this caught me by surprise to say the least.

I also wouldn't necessarily say "400mg" is "that level" (i.e. indicating it's a tiny amount). However what caught me off guard was that it happened so early into the cycle... that's the part that's weird to me.

However go back and read my earlier post where I discuss my ADHD, medication, the effect on dopamine production, and the fact that I dropped those medications recently.

I think that that in part may be exacerbating the issue. If you read it, then the logic will make sense


----------



## CJ

The face your Doctor makes when you tell them that you're intentionally trying to gain weight...


----------



## Send0

CJ275 said:


> The face your Doctor makes when you tell them that you're intentionally trying to gain weight...
> 
> View attachment 14131


I'm dreading my appointment in November, when he sees I'm up 20lbs in 3 months 😂


----------



## CJ

Send0 said:


> I'm dreading my appointment in November, when he sees I'm up 20lbs in 3 months 😂


It was a new Dr for me, I hate, hate, hate when the Testosterone questions come up. 

I'm living a life of LIES!!!!!!  🤣


----------



## Spear

My doc has seen me go from 210 (skinny before I started training) to a fat (first bulk while on trt) at 255, then leaned up to 220, and now I'm creeping back up. 

I do have the coolest doc around though, i'm honest with her about everything, she doesn't like it, but monitors my bloods. We have an agreement that if stuff is crazy out of wack that i'll stop.


----------



## TeddyBear

I mentioned this just now in my thread. But I realize now I have fallen back into a powerlifting mindset and routine. I need to get back to hypertrophy.

I need to stick the program and stop chasing the 1-reps, as fun as those are. I’m making decent gains.

I notice now in the mirror that when I turn, I have individual insertions popping in my mid-lower back, the Christmas tree is coming in. So better believe I’m gonna hit more rows. 

Legs have started to fill my pants back up too. Ordered 4 new polos for work in XL size because the L’s look like I’m going clubbing now.


----------



## CJ

Dropped a quick 6 lbs over the last few days leading up to my yearly physical yesterday afternoon, wanted a good BP reading and bloodwork for the Dr.

I guess my true weight right now is about 200/201 lbs, but now it's off to the races...pending bloodwork results. 😁


----------



## TomJ

This is the fattest ive ever been and i feel like a slob. But that's the point of a bulk i guess, Goal for the bulk is to gain some much needed width to my back, Id say its been marginally successful.



Spoiler: Pics


----------



## Spear

TomJ said:


> This is the fattest ive ever been and i feel like a slob. But that's the point of a bulk i guess, Goal for the bulk is to gain some much needed width to my back, Id say its been marginally successful.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics


Looking awesome, Tom. Just so ya know, you do still look great. I know it’s not what you’re personally used to, but you’re still holding great lines.


----------



## TomJ

Spear said:


> Looking awesome, Tom. Just so ya know, you do still look great. I know it’s not what you’re personally used to, but you’re still holding great lines.


yeah ill get over it. 
There will be time to be lean later, eyes on the prize.


----------



## Spear

TomJ said:


> yeah ill get over it.
> There will be time to be lean later, eyes on the prize.


Skinny little runway model, so cute


----------



## TomJ

Spear said:


> Skinny little runway model, so cute


I have to protect my womanly figure


----------



## The Phoenix

TomJ said:


> This is the fattest ive ever been and i feel like a slob. But that's the point of a bulk i guess, Goal for the bulk is to gain some much needed width to my back, Id say its been marginally successful.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics



I guess it doesn’t show in Tapatalk and I left laptop @office 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix

TomJ said:


> yeah ill get over it.
> There will be time to be lean later, eyes on the prize.



How tall are you? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spear

My pics from today. Going south boys. 







picture upload site

Weight: 253~


----------



## TomJ

The Phoenix said:


> How tall are you?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


6'1

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## TeddyBear

200 lbs last night, 197 this morning.




Good back pump.

I did dumbbell rows;
10x45lbs
10x55
10x65
10x75
10x85
10x90

Horizontal pull ups
5x10xBW

Cable pull downs
Trap pull downs
Bicep curls


----------



## Send0

Woke up 3lbs lighter this morning... looks to be 100% fluff. Can't believe I'm glad to have dropped weight, but I was looking extra fluffy.


----------



## Send0

Send0 said:


> Woke up 3lbs lighter this morning... looks to be 100% fluff. Can't believe I'm glad to have dropped weight, but I was looking extra fluffy.


For context, I was up 15lbs in slightly less than 4 weeks; it was clear much of it was sub-q water. Now I'm only up 12. Way too much for a single month.

Going to re-evaluate my diet going forward.. maybe I don't need as many calories now that I've improved insulin sensitivity.


----------



## Blusoul24

I began my winter bulk just on my TRT. I'm at 156 MG per week. I split my TRT (cycles too) into 3 pins, M, W, F; just how I've always done it. Seems to help with the sides.

I won't begin the gear until early December. Took these three pictures yesterday. 6'3", currently 220. Will be running test, deca, primo at 300, 400, 700 per wk, planning for 16 weeks; last 6-8 weeks adding Anavar at 75mg ed. Might include 200 mast per week for libido purposes.

Eating 3200 -3400 cal per day. Macros 30, 35, 35 (c,f,p). Will ramp up carbs and calories once I have gear onboard.


----------



## CJ

Took my first pin last night. 16 Week run has begun. Gainzzz Train---->🚂🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃   ALL ABOARD!!!!


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ275 said:


> Took my first pin last night. 16 Week run has begun. Gainzzz Train---->🚂🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃   ALL ABOARD!!!!


----------



## CJ

The family LOVES when I'm in a gaining phase. How much actually makes it home is yet to be determined...


----------



## Send0

I dropped another 1.2lbs of pure fluff this morning. I think it's safe to say that I went a little bit too hard on the diet. I haven't added cardio... Just reduced my calories by 500. So now I'm eating 3500 instead of 4000.

Proof you can still get chonky, even if all your calories are clean ones. 😂


----------



## The Phoenix

CJ275 said:


> The family LOVES when I'm in a gaining phase. How much actually makes it home is yet to be determined...
> 
> View attachment 14201



You don’t eat clean  I see!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CJ

The Phoenix said:


> You don’t eat clean  I see!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Majority of the time I do, but sometimes shit happens. 😏


----------



## TeddyBear

CJ275 said:


> Majority of the time I do, but sometimes shit happens. 😏


The past two days was a church event, so I lived off of the catered food and snacks for the kids.

Chik Fil A; In n Out, Cookies, Pizza, Pasta.

Stomach was upset today, but I look full.
Leg Day today, HIGH REPS.


----------



## CJ

dted23 said:


> The past two days was a church event, so I lived off of the catered food and snacks for the kids.
> 
> Chik Fil A; In n Out, Cookies, Pizza, Pasta.
> 
> Stomach was upset today, but I look full.
> Leg Day today, HIGH REPS.


I feel like 1-2 days of overeating is no big deal, your body can handle it. It's when it turns into a week, a month, a holiday season, that shit hits the fan.

Every Thanksgiving I weigh myself in the morning, and again at night, to see how much weight of food I can mush down my pie hole. 10+ lbs isn't uncommon. 3 days later that weight is gone and then some.

Ain't no thang!!!


----------



## TeddyBear

CJ275 said:


> I feel like 1-2 days of overeating is no big deal, your body can handle it. It's when it turns into a week, a month, a holiday season, that shit hits the fan.
> 
> Every Thanksgiving I weigh myself in the morning, and again at night, to see how much weight of food I can mush down my pie hole. 10+ lbs isn't uncommon. 3 days later that weight is gone and then some.
> 
> Ain't no thang!!!


Yeah, I don’t sweat it. At worst it was 1000 extra calories with 600 less burned without exercise. That’s only half a lb, it will even out.

More important to also live a little.


----------



## CJ

dted23 said:


> Yeah, I don’t sweat it. At worst it was 1000 extra calories with 600 less burned without exercise. That’s only half a lb, it will even out.
> 
> More important to also live a little.


And if your muscle and liver glycogen stores weren't full, those extra calories will fill those up preferentially before being stored as fat. So it could potentially be little to no fat gain anyway.


----------



## The Phoenix

I dropped 3 lbs, just under 190 but I feel tight and lean. ; I know this is a bulk, I don’t eat enough on the weekend. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TeddyBear

Eating my spaghetti with turkey marinara shirtless today, to avoid dirtying my new white XL shirts.


----------



## Send0

dted23 said:


> Eating my spaghetti with turkey marinara shirtless today, to avoid dirtying my new white XL shirts.


I always mess up my ultra clean arctic white shirts without fail 😢


----------



## Spear

Blusoul24 said:


> View attachment 14190
> View attachment 14191
> View attachment 14192
> 
> 
> I began my winter bulk just on my TRT. I'm at 156 MG per week. I split my TRT (cycles too) into 3 pins, M, W, F; just how I've always done it. Seems to help with the sides.
> 
> I won't begin the gear until early December. Took these three pictures yesterday. 6'3", currently 220. Will be running test, deca, primo at 300, 400, 700 per wk, planning for 16 weeks; last 6-8 weeks adding Anavar at 75mg ed. Might include 200 mast per week for libido purposes.
> 
> Eating 3200 -3400 cal per day. Macros 30, 35, 35 (c,f,p). Will ramp up carbs and calories once I have gear onboard.


Lookin great! I’ll be very interested in your results. I’ve never done a primo run. Will you be pinning 1cc every day?


----------



## The Phoenix

I feel great cos I wear x-large shirts now and although I wear 34w, they fit me big on the waist but perfectly for my legs. I hope I can make the big boy & 200+ club. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PZT

DEEP IN TO FAT BOY SEASON ALREADY GUYS LOL


https://imgur.com/a/1A0ICZS


----------



## Skullcrusher

PZT said:


> DEEP IN TO FAT BOY SEASON ALREADY GUYS LOL
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/1A0ICZS


If that is fat then I want to be fat.


----------



## PZT

Skullcrusher said:


> If that is fat then I want to be fat.


That lifting straps conveniently hid alot. Got that pic on first take and got on the stair master haha


----------



## TeddyBear

PZT said:


> DEEP IN TO FAT BOY SEASON ALREADY GUYS LOL
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/1A0ICZS


MASSIVE ARMS man, killing it.


----------



## The Phoenix

PZT said:


> That lifting straps conveniently hid alot. Got that pic on first take and got on the stair master haha



Dem delts & arms are looking joocyy. Looking thicccc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Blusoul24

Spear said:


> Lookin great! I’ll be very interested in your results. I’ve never done a primo run. Will you be pinning 1cc every day?


No. I'll be pinning 233mg (roughly 1.2ml) 3x per week. 

Primo E200


----------



## TeddyBear

Scale is slowly moving and appetite is keeping up. Weights are more fun to move.
201.6 last night. 199 currently.


----------



## TomJ

This is a nice byproduct of fat kid season. putting the extra calories to work



https://imgur.com/oxaARg9


----------



## The Phoenix

TomJ said:


> This is a nice byproduct of fat kid season. putting the extra calories to work
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/oxaARg9



And that’s how you build a set of wheels and a tonka truck ass @dirtys1x. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CJ

201.7 lbs was my average weight the last 7 days, after dropping water weight for my physical/bloodwork. 

16 Week cycle has begun, goal is to hit a good 220 lbs.


----------



## Send0

Got back from the orthopedic. Initial MRI indicates a torn rotator cuff; which would explain why I cant make any progress on push days over the last 7 months. He wants to run a 2nd MRI to be sure, since the first one wasn't 100% clear.

I'll need to decide if I should cut this blast short and do the surgery immediately, or continue the blast and do the surgery during my post bulk maintenance phase.

I've been dealing with this since March/April. So I'm leaning towards putting it off until the start of 2022. I'll see what the 2nd MRI shows and decide at that time.


----------



## Send0

Send0 said:


> Got back from the orthopedic. Initial MRI indicates a torn rotator cuff; which would explain why I cant make any progress on push days over the last 7 months. He wants to run a 2nd MRI to be sure, since the first one wasn't 100% clear.
> 
> I'll need to decide if I should cut this blast short and do the surgery immediately, or continue the blast and do the surgery during my post bulk maintenance phase.
> 
> I've been dealing with this since March/April. So I'm leaning towards putting it off until the start of 2022. I'll see what the 2nd MRI shows and decide at that time.


He did say that every thing I've done so far is good, and to keep pressing movements using light weight like I have been doing.

So at least he confirmed I'm not a total moron.


----------



## TeddyBear

Send0 said:


> Got back from the orthopedic. Initial MRI indicates a torn rotator cuff; which would explain why I cant make any progress on push days over the last 7 months. He wants to run a 2nd MRI to be sure, since the first one wasn't 100% clear.
> 
> I'll need to decide if I should cut this blast short and do the surgery immediately, or continue the blast and do the surgery during my post bulk maintenance phase.
> 
> I've been dealing with this since March/April. So I'm leaning towards putting it off until the start of 2022. I'll see what the 2nd MRI shows and decide at that time.


I'm sorry man, that's frustrating to hear. Heal well, tough call to make.


----------



## Send0

dted23 said:


> I'm sorry man, that's frustrating to hear. Heal well, tough call to make.


In some ways it's relieving, because now I know my weakness and lack of progress is not my fault.

In other ways it's encouraging, because it means I might have had a torn rotator cuff from near the very start of my journey, and that makes my progress and body transformation to date seem even better. Leaves me optimistic for what I will be capable of once I get this fixed.


----------



## TeddyBear

Send0 said:


> In some ways it's relieving, because now I know my weakness and lack of progress is not my fault.
> 
> In other ways it's encouraging, because it means I might have had a torn rotator cuff from near the very start of my journey, and that makes my progress and body transformation to date seem even better. Leaves me optimistic for what I will be capable of once I get this fixed.


That's a great attitude and perspective. I know you have the discipline, once this gets resolved, youll make further leaps.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

@PZT jesus dude you look fuckin huge, and not the fat kinda huge.

I'm so jealous of all you bastards, y'all are looking great and are gonna be off the hook come next spring.

I can't wait to get my game on again.

I watched a dude at my gym do like 200+ decline situps next to me today. I'm surrounded by inspiration apparently.


----------



## Adzg

Since around this time last year I have gained almost 10kg. Spent $500 on nice clothes last year to find that most of them don’t fit me anymore 
I’m honestly not one to compete I just want to grow. I was always skinny and wanted to change that. Especially after things went south with the ex missus. Gave me more time to work on myself and my training. My winter bulk is more of an all year round bulk 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TeddyBear

Adzg said:


> Since around this time last year I have gained almost 10kg. Spent $500 on nice clothes last year to find that most of them don’t fit me anymore
> I’m honestly not one to compete I just want to grow. I was always skinny and wanted to change that. Especially after things went south with the ex missus. Gave me more time to work on myself and my training. My winter bulk is more of an all year round bulk
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lats look thick man. Good for you!


----------



## Adzg

dted23 said:


> Lats look thick man. Good for you!



I can do any exercise and my lats grow. It’s a gift and a curse. Same with my traps. I don’t work traps at all but they are a decent size. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT

CohibaRobusto said:


> @PZT jesus dude you look fuckin huge, and not the fat kinda huge.
> 
> I'm so jealous of all you bastards, y'all are looking great and are gonna be off the hook come next spring.
> 
> I can't wait to get my game on again.
> 
> I watched a dude at my gym do like 200+ decline situps next to me today. I'm surrounded by inspiration apparently.


Thanks man. Really appreciate it


----------



## TeddyBear

Boys, I ordered a bunch of new XL polos.
My L’s fit like I was going clubbing and weren’t the most work-appropriate anymore.

I was worried I would be swimming in them.

They fit like they were tailored! So I’ll have a little more growing room before they look tight, I’m so satisfied and happy.

Not to mention, now that they aren’t “painted on”, I won’t be sweating as hard.

Weight tonight before bed is 204.6.

MOVING UP!


----------



## Adzg

dted23 said:


> Boys, I ordered a bunch of new XL polos.
> My L’s fit like I was going clubbing and weren’t the most work-appropriate anymore.
> 
> I was worried I would be swimming in them.
> 
> They fit like they were tailored! So I’ll have a little more growing room before they look tight, I’m so satisfied and happy.
> 
> Not to mention, now that they aren’t “painted on”, I won’t be sweating as hard.
> 
> Weight tonight before bed is 204.6.
> 
> MOVING UP!



Congrats man. 
I know how happy you feel because I’m recently out of size small.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gibsonator

XL's eh?
Watch out!!!!
Haha jk, that is an accomplishment. 
I remember when I moved to XXL but they didn't fit quite right, and now they are very form fitting and look perfect. Couldn't fit in an XL to save my life.
Trips me out when I see some of the ifbb pros that are 5'8 wearing XXXL's yet they fit them good I'm like wtf ok I need to work harder.


----------



## The Phoenix

Gibsonator said:


> XL's eh?
> Watch out!!!!
> Haha jk, that is an accomplishment.
> I remember when I moved to XXL but they didn't fit quite right, and now they are very form fitting and look perfect. Couldn't fit in an XL to save my life.
> Trips me out when I see some of the ifbb pros that are 5'8 wearing XXXL's yet they fit them good I'm like wtf ok I need to work harder.



Gibs, I recall when the XXL used to fit you like a dress  now they fit perfectly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gibsonator

The Phoenix said:


> Gibs, I recall when the XXL used to fit you like a dress  now they fit perfectly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Hahaha yea man its wild. 
I'll always remember my milestones and respect other's


----------



## TomJ

https://imgur.com/TMIdyfK


Anyone want to teach chubby Tom how to pose?


----------



## CJ




----------



## TeddyBear

TomJ said:


> https://imgur.com/TMIdyfK
> 
> 
> Anyone want to teach chubby Tom how to pose?


Tom. If I get to your level I would feel like I could rest on my laurels. You’re yoked homie. For real envious of that shape and mass. Killing it.

I forgot your stats. You’re like what? 29, 6’1, 230?


----------



## TomJ

dted23 said:


> Tom. If I get to your level I would feel like I could rest on my laurels. You’re yoked homie. For real envious of that shape and mass. Killing it.
> 
> I forgot your stats. You’re like what? 29, 6’1, 230?


you got a hell of a good shape yourself brother. 

Damn close, 28, everything else is right on the money.

Im very happy with what ive gotten out of this first cycle so far, with how slow progress was last year or so, this progress speed is super encouraging for me. Only makes me more motivated!


----------



## The Phoenix

TomJ said:


> https://imgur.com/TMIdyfK
> 
> 
> Anyone want to teach chubby Tom how to pose?


Chubby my @$$!  You seem to be doing just fine.


----------



## TomJ

The Phoenix said:


> Chubby my @$$!  You seem to be doing just fine.


This was from april 2019, when i was 180lbs, after dirty bulking with garbage weight gainers and everything.
Ive lived my whole life as a hyper lean string bean.

how i am now im like 5% body fat more than i have ever been before.



https://imgur.com/hnK7BqL


----------



## The Phoenix

TomJ said:


> This was from april 2019, when i was 180lbs, after dirty bulking with garbage weight gainers and everything.
> Ive lived my whole life as a hyper lean string bean.
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/hnK7BqL


Personally, I prefer to the fuller look.  Not big dessication.  You are lean but I am sure you like the fuller look as well?


----------



## TomJ

The Phoenix said:


> Personally, I prefer to the fuller look.  Not big dessication.  You are lean but I am sure you like the fuller look as well?



hard to say really. I love the size and the better overall structure, but you get used to certain definition and whatnot and can get discouraging if i catch myself in the mirror at a bad angle. Im not used to having even the smallest amount of love handle or back fat. 

After being super lean and athletic my whole life its just way different.

As for how I am now vs super lean? I probably prefer the fuller look overall if for no other reason than i dont look like a DYEL in a loose fitting tshirt.
But how i am now is just a means to an end, once i cut ill be even leaner than before but with 20lbs+ more muscle.


----------



## TomJ

doesnt help that I feel like a big ball of E2 infused water. Holding this much water takes some getting used too as well.


----------



## Spear

For posing, watch videos online, or get with a local coach. There is a lot to learn, and typically having someone look at your in person, telling you what and how to do things works the best. 

But first little tip, on side chest, push you leg into your other leg, so you can squeeze your hammy giving it a larger look.


----------



## TomJ

Spear said:


> For posing, watch videos online, or get with a local coach. There is a lot to learn, and typically having someone look at your in person, telling you what and how to do things works the best.
> 
> But first little tip, on side chest, push you leg into your other leg, so you can squeeze your hammy giving it a larger look.


yeah ive heard that trick before, this go around i was just trying to get a bit on the upper body and get it done in a timely manor.
Didnt want to be posing in front of a camera too long and look like a complete tool 

really i just need to get a coach to pick me in part in person over a longer session. not just me miring the pump going through mandatories for 10 minutes like a douche bag


----------



## Spear

TomJ said:


> yeah ive heard that trick before, this go around i was just trying to get a bit on the upper body and get it done in a timely manor.
> Didnt want to be posing in front of a camera too long and look like a complete tool
> 
> really i just need to get a coach to pick me in part in person over a longer session. not just me miring the pump going through mandatories for 10 minutes like a douche bag


It's pretty eye opening when you work with a coach. I did a number of sessions when I was in my early 20's. It was very hard stuff. Full body cramps, sweating super bad, made me respect the dudes on stage a lot more.


----------



## TeddyBear

TomJ said:


> hard to say really. I love the size and the better overall structure, but you get used to certain definition and whatnot and can get discouraging if i catch myself in the mirror at a bad angle. Im not used to having even the smallest amount of love handle or back fat.
> 
> After being super lean and athletic my whole life its just way different.
> 
> As for how I am now vs super lean? I probably prefer the fuller look overall if for no other reason than i dont look like a DYEL in a loose fitting tshirt.
> But how i am now is just a means to an end, once i cut ill be even leaner than before but with 20lbs+ more muscle.


I think you have the right perspective. It’s temporary fluff if you like being leaner.

I was never lean AND athletic, so I much prefer the fuller look. Personally I like you look totally fantastic now man. Yeah, sometimes the shirt clings or the angle looks like a belly, but it’s not. You’re nailing it.


----------



## Gibsonator

Looking great man, awesome delts!


----------



## CJ

TomJ said:


> doesnt help that I feel like a big ball of E2 infused water. Holding this much water takes some getting used too as well.


No worries bud, losing fat is much easier than gaining muscle. It won't take much effort to lose the extra fluff when that time comes. I completely understand the mental fukk of it though.


----------



## CJ

How I feel with all the pooping that I'm doing....


----------



## The Phoenix

CJ275 said:


> How I feel with all the pooping that I'm doing....
> View attachment 14337



You feel like a Macaque? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CJ

Up almost 6 pounds over the last 5 days, but I feel full, not bloated.

Obviously I don't expect, nor want, this rate of weight gain to continue. Typical 1st week fill up.


----------



## TeddyBear

203 was waking weight, 206 last night

Fair Life milk may be my new friend: it’s lactose free, half the sugar of milk, and high protein and calories.  delicious.


----------



## Send0

Been on cycle since September 19th; starting weight at that time was 164lbs.

Today marks 5 weeks and 2 days on blast. My weight this morning was 184.6; just a bit over 20lbs gained. I honestly couldn't guess how much of this is water/fat/lean tissue... but I don't look like a totally bloated POS, so that's positive.

Waiting to get a 2nd MRI on Oct. 29th, but I'm pretty confident I will probably need shoulder surgery. If so then I will be trying to target the surgery for the beginning weeks of December; effectively cutting my blast short by 6+ weeks.

My goal is to try to gain at least another 15-20lbs before then, because after surgery my arm will be in a sling for 6 weeks... and then I will have 4-6 months of healing/recovery time ahead of me. So I will definitely be losing lean mass during that time.

Wish me luck guys!


----------



## CJ

Up 0.3 lbs this week to an average weight of 205.9 lbs.

4215 Cals
380 g C
320 g P
159 g F

I'm going to bump the Cals up to 4500


----------



## TeddyBear

Send0 said:


> Been on cycle since September 19th; starting weight at that time was 164lbs.
> 
> Today marks 5 weeks and 2 days on blast. My weight this morning was 184.6; just a bit over 20lbs gained. I honestly couldn't guess how much of this is water/fat/lean tissue... but I don't look like a totally bloated POS, so that's positive.
> 
> Waiting to get a 2nd MRI on Oct. 29th, but I'm pretty confident I will probably need shoulder surgery. If so then I will be trying to target the surgery for the beginning weeks of December; effectively cutting my blast short by 6+ weeks.
> 
> My goal is to try to gain at least another 15-20lbs before then, because after surgery my arm will be in a sling for 6 weeks... and then I will have 4-6 months of healing/recovery time ahead of me. So I will definitely be losing lean mass during that time.
> 
> Wish me luck guys!


Welcome back!!
Healing and recovery for that long sucks, but you’ve added good size. Maybe muscle memory will kick in too.


----------



## The Phoenix

Slowly going up, fluctuate up, then down, then up, then down, the up again.  In the +7 lbs since baselining back in September, post Labour Day (post-summer shred) starting @185lbs.  Currently 192.


----------



## TeddyBear

The Phoenix said:


> Slowly going up, fluctuate up, then down, then up, then down, the up again.  In the +7 lbs since baselining back in September, post Labour Day (post-summer shred) starting @185lbs.  Currently 192.


Yeah, today I woke at 198. But my average last week was 203. That's up from 191 labor day. +12lbs. I was even 206 last week for two days. Past week were Bench and Squat PR's too.


----------



## Spear

I had a pre-cancerous mole removed yesterday, and they cut a massive hole in my back. Looks like I’ve got about a week off


----------



## The Phoenix

Spear said:


> I had a pre-cancerous mole removed yesterday, and they cut a massive hole in my back. Looks like I’ve got about a week off



Awe man, that sucks it affected your training but glad they caught it and are addressing it.  get some rest and you both enjoy your newborn. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix

dted23 said:


> Yeah, today I woke at 198. But my average last week was 203. That's up from 191 labor day. +12lbs. I was even 206 last week for two days. Past week were Bench and Squat PR's too.



That’s cool  man. I bet you’s was looking joocy @206 for 5-11. That was my eldest bro’s comp weight and height: 5-11; 205


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TeddyBear

The Phoenix said:


> That’s cool  man. I bet you’s was looking joocy @206 for 5-11. That was my eldest bro’s comp weight and height: 5-11; 205
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I'm 5'10, so i'll get that again pretty soon.


----------



## Blusoul24

I decided to start my cycle today. The picture was taken this afternoon. I began the day at 220 exactly. I'm 6'3". I have no fucking clue how to take selfies or how to pose. Best I could do.

Planning on 16 weeks

Deca 360 per wk
Test 360 per week
Primo 700 per week

I always split into three pins on Monday Wednesday Friday. Just how I've always done it and seems to keep the sides down. Plus, then I can do it all in one 2.25 ish ml shot three times a week.

Goal is build muscle without getting too fat! Starting calories 3200, and will ramp up to 4500 probably.



https://imgur.com/acpmEYq


----------



## TeddyBear

11/1/21
BW: 203
I still want to reach and hold around a solid 220!

Hit legs today. Pump wasn’t as good as I wanted. But I went for reps.

Hit all my PRs last week. Now I’m back to focusing on size gains. Trying to eat. But forgot to pack my lunch today in the car, so lunch was scrounging around the filing cabinet snacks.


----------



## The Phoenix

dted23 said:


> View attachment 14974
> View attachment 14973
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11/1/21
> BW: 203
> I still want to reach and hold around a solid 220!
> 
> Hit legs today. Pump wasn’t as good as I wanted. But I went for reps.
> 
> Hit all my PRs last week. Now I’m back to focusing on size gains. Trying to eat. But forgot to pack my lunch today in the car, so lunch was scrounging around the filing cabinet snacks.



Wow! You’re getting there bro. Back is starting to get that thick look you’ve been striving for. Good job! 

Edit: Keep doing those bent-over DB row and you’ll get it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix

I’m posting this sh!tty photo with potato  phone. I’ve been maintaining @190 and it sucks. maintaining is for cross-fitters. BBer’s & PLer’s need to bulk, ‘specially in the winter.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix

Blusoul24 said:


> I decided to start my cycle today. The picture was taken this afternoon. I began the day at 220 exactly. I'm 6'3". I have no fucking clue how to take selfies or how to pose. Best I could do.
> 
> Planning on 16 weeks
> 
> Deca 360 per wk
> Test 360 per week
> Primo 700 per week
> 
> I always split into three pins on Monday Wednesday Friday. Just how I've always done it and seems to keep the sides down. Plus, then I can do it all in one 2.25 ish ml shot three times a week.
> 
> Goal is build muscle without getting too fat! Starting calories 3200, and will ramp up to 4500 probably.
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/acpmEYq


You got a nice six pack going there bro.


----------



## Blusoul24

The Phoenix said:


> You got a nice six pack going there bro.


Thanks brother. It took some work to get them visible like that. I work abs at the end of every workout. A quick but intense 10 minutes. Generally, I use my abs as more of a gauge than the scale. My goal is to build muscle but at least always be able to see the outline of my abs. It's OK if they get a little softer, but if they disappear entirely, I usually will dial my diet back just a little bit.

Maybe one of these days I'll let you or somebody else here teach me how to pose! 😂


----------



## Blusoul24

dted23 said:


> BW: 203
> I still want to reach and hold around a solid 220!
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly brother, the way you are built you look like you weigh 220 already. Looking good man.


----------



## The Phoenix

Blusoul24 said:


> Thanks brother. It took some work to get them visible like that. I work abs at the end of every workout. A quick but intense 10 minutes. Generally, I use my abs as more of a gauge than the scale. My goal is to build muscle but at least always be able to see the outline of my abs. It's OK if they get a little softer, but if they disappear entirely, I usually will dial my diet back just a little bit.
> 
> Maybe one of these days I'll let you or somebody else here teach me how to pose!



Thanked but I’m still learning from my trainer how to pose. Check @Mighty-Mouse ‘s trying trest thread; he knows the poses perfectly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix

The Phoenix said:


> Thanked but I’m still learning from my trainer how to pose. Check @Mighty-Mouse ‘s trying trest thread; he knows the poses perfectly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The @Mighty-Mouse in the previous thread is the incorrect person I was referencing in my previous post.


----------



## CJ

Up 0.9 lbs to a 206.8 average weekly weight.

Estimated 4,000 Cals per day, we lost power for 2 days, so there were a few untrackable fast food meals.


----------



## Yano

CJ275 said:


> Up 0.9 lbs to a 206.8 average weekly weight.
> 
> Estimated 4,000 Cals per day, we lost power for 2 days, so there were a few untrackable fast food meals.


I've been on this cut so long at 1700 ,,, even reading that makes my stomach hurt. 4k ... I would need a stomach pump at this point. God Bless  ya


----------



## Send0

Last week I looked like a watery mess. I decided to start taking an AI even though my E2 is with in good range for me. Over the course of 3 days I dropped 7lbs of bloat.

*Today I weighed in at 185.0lbs*, and I look "okay". Definitely not the hot mess I looked like last week.

Got my MRI done today at 7am. I managed to remain still the entire 45 minutes, except for 1 frame where I took a deep breath. I had to fight to avoid from falling asleep. I don't know what it is about those machines, but they always make me want to go nap time.

After it was done, the woman working the MRI asked if I got really hot; to which I confirmed that I did. She then commented that she thought so, because she said based on the imaging I have a lot of muscle and almost no body fat. 

That was nice to hear, because lately I have felt like a fatty mcfat fuck with all this food I've been shoveling down on my bulk.  😂


----------



## CJ

Weight is going up slowly, but I'm noticeably tightening up after the initial water weight jump a few weeks back.


----------



## Send0

I already got a report back on my MRI. This time the image was very clear.

So good news, they said that there are no tears that are visible.

Confusing news... they said it's tendonitis in the rotator cuff and upper bicep, and recommendation is a trial of corticosteroids and physical therapy.

Maybe I have oversimplified this in my head, but there was a period of 3-4 months earlier this year where I completely rested the shoulders. No pressing or shoulder exercises, and I did physical therapy during that time too.

I replied back saying let's proceed with whatever is recommended, but that I'd like to review the imaging and understand the exact severity of this tendonitis, and why it hasn't healed even after 3-4 months of rest.


----------



## Send0

This is the second week in a row where my 7 day weight average is roughly 186lbs.

I think it's time to add another 500 calories to my diet. So I'll be at 4200 calories per day (previously eating ~3700 per day)

I never thought I'd say this, but I'm tired of eating. 😢 Maybe I'll throw a little bit of dirty food in to make things easier.


----------



## TODAY

Send0 said:


> This is the second week in a row where my 7 day weight average is roughly 186lbs.
> 
> I think it's time to add another 500 calories to my diet. So I'll be at 4200 calories per day (previously eating ~3700 per day)
> 
> I never thought I'd say this, but I'm tired of eating. 😢 Maybe I'll throw a little bit of dirty food in to make things easier.


Three letters, my dude:

P
B
J


----------



## Send0

TODAY said:


> Three letters, my dude:
> 
> P
> B
> J


I was going to go with cereal and vanilla protein shake used as milk; so delicious... but mixing it up with some pbj sounds tasty too!


----------



## The Phoenix

I had menudo with bolillos this morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Send0

The Phoenix said:


> I had menudo with bolillos this morning.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I love menudo, with lots of lime please.


----------



## PZT

Time to push toward 265 for me bros


----------



## Test_subject

TODAY said:


> Three letters, my dude:
> 
> P
> B
> J


For real. Peanut butter is made for bulking. 

I like to throw a PBJ or a peanut butter shake in when I’m bulking:

1 banana
6 tablespoons peanut butter
2 teaspoons olive oil
1 scoop of protein powder
Top up with whole milk

It ends up being like 1200-1500 calories.


----------



## Novaflex

Send0 said:


> This is the second week in a row where my 7 day weight average is roughly 186lbs.
> 
> I think it's time to add another 500 calories to my diet. So I'll be at 4200 calories per day (previously eating ~3700 per day)
> 
> I never thought I'd say this, but I'm tired of eating. 😢 Maybe I'll throw a little bit of dirty food in to make things easier.


Do you like chocolate milk? I drink one bottle of Fairlife chocolate milk a day. I hit 4K easily with that (800 cals, 80 carbs / 80 protein)


----------



## The Phoenix

PZT said:


> Time to push toward 265 for me bros


Looking forward to seeing it brotha.


----------



## The Phoenix

At 191 lbs. slowly but surely. Still have some cut.


----------



## Blusoul24

The Phoenix said:


> At 191 lbs. slowly but surely. Still have some cut.



Looking good brother! Those traps!


----------



## The Phoenix

Blusoul24 said:


> Looking good brother! Those traps!


Thanks brother!  I'd like to give @snake some due as he advised me on a revisited exercise.


----------



## Blusoul24

The Phoenix said:


> Thanks brother!  I'd like to give @snake some due as he advised me on a revisited exercise.


What do you do for traps? I'm looking for inspiration.


----------



## The Phoenix

Blusoul24 said:


> What do you do for traps? I'm looking for inspiration.



Upright and downright rows, shrugs from behind and in front.


----------



## Test_subject

Blusoul24 said:


> What do you do for traps? I'm looking for inspiration.


Snatch grip deadlifts and paused dumbell shrugs have given me the best results.


----------



## CJ

Up to 208 lbs this week, up 1.2 lbs

4558 average Cals for the week.


----------



## Blusoul24

The Phoenix said:


> Upright and downright rows, shrugs from behind and in front.


What in tarnation is a downright row? 😂


----------



## The Phoenix

Blusoul24 said:


> What in tarnation is a downright row?



That’s the best I can describe what snake says is the opposite of an upright row. 

Edit: that’s to develop the trap 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Blusoul24

Can you find me a video clip of it or give me a better description of how it's done? I do heavy shrugs both front and back, usually four sets of 10 of each. My trips are growing, but I would like to see a little more development in them and I'm looking to branch out.


----------



## The Phoenix

Blusoul24 said:


> Can you find me a video clip of it or give me a better description of how it's done? I do heavy shrugs both front and back, usually four sets of 10 of each. My trips are growing, but I would like to see a little more development in them and I'm looking to branch out.



I don’t think there is a video but the way he describe it was using the easy bar and pulling it downward over your head, arms outstretched with slight bend for functionality. This would be ob a single pulley cable pull-downs. You can also use the ropes and open them up behind and over your head. It hits the dip that the trap and shoulder create. @snake ‘s is really scary looking. It gives me nightmares. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Blusoul24

The Phoenix said:


> I don’t think there is a video but the way he describe it was using the easy bar and pulling it downward over your head, arms outstretched with slight bend for functionality. This would be ob a single pulley cable pull-downs. You can also use the ropes and open them up behind and over your head. It hits the dip that the trap and shoulder create. @snake ‘s is really scary looking. It gives me nightmares.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I'm having a hard time visualizing this one! 😂


----------



## TomJ

We were 242 this morning boys. getting CHONKY.


----------



## TODAY

The Phoenix said:


> I don’t think there is a video but the way he describe it was using the easy bar and pulling it downward over your head, arms outstretched with slight bend for functionality. This would be ob a single pulley cable pull-downs. You can also use the ropes and open them up behind and over your head. It hits the dip that the trap and shoulder create. @snake ‘s is really scary looking. It gives me nightmares.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


So, uh...

Is it just a pullover/ straight-arm pulldown? This is destroying my mind


----------



## The Phoenix

TODAY said:


> So, uh...
> 
> Is it just a pullover/ straight-arm pulldown? This is destroying my mind


no, it is not a pull down, it is overhead and pulled at an obtuse angle.  You can also use ropes.


----------



## dk8594

Blusoul24 said:


> What in tarnation is a downright row? 😂


It’s what you super set with lateral lowers


----------



## Blusoul24

dk8594 said:


> It’s what you super set with lateral lowers


I'm so confused! 😂


----------



## Methyl mike

dted23 said:


> I’m so excited to start bulking again.
> My hopes may be too high, but this is what’s up:
> 
> 1. https://ibb.co/k0CNCgW I *WANT TO LOOK THIS STUPID-FULL. I’ll use Test, NPP, Dbol during the bulk.*
> 
> 2. https://ibb.co/bbf6pZk *I think this is attainable by Spring, maybe. IDK*
> 
> 3. https://ibb.co/gyQZ1j5 *End goal. Someday. Probably not soon. But this is my end goal.*
> 
> IDK if these are unrealistic dreams for the bulk, but it’s what I’m hoping for. Now you have a picture of what I’m aiming for.
> 
> *If more comes out of it, I’ll mention it in my personal log, but there’s a dietetics bodybuilder bro who’s got that goal physique. I inquired about coaching, so we’ll see. Having some pester me might help make the most out of my time this winter.  *


You don't have gh/slin and those guys you posted are likely all on at least one of them.

Modern bodybuilding is all about timing your shots and meals and being consistent. The drugs do the work for you. It's actually quite simple.


----------



## The Phoenix

Methyl mike said:


> You don't have gh/slin and those guys you posted are likely all on at least one of them.
> 
> Modern bodybuilding is all about timing your shots and meals and being consistent. The drugs do the work for you. It's actually quite simple.


LOL, the second to your last sentence got me thinking of this song brother.


----------



## TeddyBear

Methyl mike said:


> You don't have gh/slin and those guys you posted are likely all on at least one of them.
> 
> Modern bodybuilding is all about timing your shots and meals and being consistent. The drugs do the work for you. It's actually quite simple.


Oh wow. I didn’t know that. I just assumed they had different build and genetics.

I don’t want to mess with GH or insulin’s that sounds very expensive and risky to me.

Right now my income isn’t certain enough to dabble either


----------



## Send0

Woke up today and weighed in at 188.6lbs, my 7 day average is 189.14 _(one day last week I broke 190lbs). _That's 2.4lbs up from this day last week, and 3.71lbs up from my previous 7 day average

I did not work out a single day last week, or today, in an effort to let my left shoulder heal a little bit.

I don't look more muscular, so I'm going to attribute this to water weight; although I'm secretly hoping that a little bit of that is muscle from letting my body heal/rest.


----------



## TeddyBear

Send gave good perspective as I beta myself up over a thus-far stalled bulk. I’m often very dysmorphic.

6 months progress is a lot.
https://ibb.co/ZVsKPSh (6 months ago) https://ibb.co/hfBWbyM (1 year ago)
https://ibb.co/8j3tKGv (1.5 years ago) https://ibb.co/TtgF28P (2 years ago)

Post workout I’ll update with a current pic.


----------



## The Phoenix

You looked bulkier (215ish) in the 1.5 year ago photo. You’re aiming for that now more cut and more filled. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TeddyBear

The Phoenix said:


> You looked bulkier (215ish) in the 1.5 year ago photo. You’re aiming for that now more cut and more filled.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I did look and feel bigger. But I’m stronger now and do have more muscle. That was water and fat, mostly water from dbol.

I’ll get there. I hope.


----------



## TeddyBear

11/15/21
BW: 203




Hit chest today.
Had about 2400 calories between breakfast and lunch.

Kodiak cakes + 1 egg and 2 cups of Fairlife milk and a banana

Lunch was steamed rice and Trader Joe’s orange chicken

Dinner will be spaghetti with meat sauce

Dessert will be my typical PB banana whey mass gainer berries and almond milk shake for another 800+ calories with 60g protien or more.






  second attempt


----------



## CJ

Up 2.8 lbs this week to an average weight of 210.8


----------



## PZT

CJ275 said:


> Up 2.8 lbs this week to an average weight of 210.8


is this the heaviest you have ever been?


----------



## CJ

PZT said:


> is this the heaviest you have ever been?


No, I peaked on last winter's bulk at 215.4 last February. Goal is 220+ this gaining phase. 

I've been heavier when I was a fat boy though.


----------



## PZT

CJ275 said:


> No, I peaked on last winter's bulk at 215.4 last February. Goal is 220+ this gaining phase.
> 
> I've been heavier when I was a fat boy though.


Gotcha.


----------



## TeddyBear

CJ275 said:


> No, I peaked on last winter's bulk at 215.4 last February. Goal is 220+ this gaining phase.
> 
> I've been heavier when I was a fat boy though.


At 215 we need comparison pics

I’m gonna fight to catch up. 220 was my goal too. 215 was my chubby peak last year too. I’m still at 199-201


----------



## CJ

dted23 said:


> At 215 we need comparison pics
> 
> I’m gonna fight to catch up. 220 was my goal too. 215 was my chubby peak last year too. I’m still at 199-201


I just looked, I have pics from a month before and after that point, both 214 lbs. They're not pretty though. 😖


----------



## TeddyBear

CJ275 said:


> I just looked, I have pics from a month before and after that point, both 214 lbs. They're not pretty though. 😖


Compared to today though, is the point.


----------



## CJ

dted23 said:


> Compared to today though, is the point.


They'll both be gross. But I'll take one when I get there.


----------



## TeddyBear

Still sitting at 200, but sometimes I catch myself and realize I’m doing better than I allow myself to think.

Also, the people around me matter more than the gains. Take a breath.


----------



## TeddyBear

I know it’s not the MK-677, because I only took my first dose an hour ago.

But today I ate my lunch like a champ, no problems. Still a little hungry, weirdly.

Tonight is White Chicken Chili. Then my shake. So I suspect I’ll get 4000 cals in today.


----------



## Send0

Weighed in at 187.2lbs this morning, and my 7 day average weight is 186.29. I'm down from last week by 1.4lbs, and 2.9lbs respectively.  I'm going to add another 500 calories to my diet, putting me at 4200 cals total.

Had my first workout today after taking 2 weeks to rest my bad shoulder. I wasn't stronger, but I wasn't weaker... so I'll take this as a win. I had a crazy painful shoulder pump going on despite not doing any direct shoulder work. Delts looked crazy full and round for once.. good stuff.

Hoping calorie increase and coming off my rest will result in gaining weight consistently again. 👍


----------



## The Phoenix

dted23 said:


> View attachment 15337
> View attachment 15338
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still sitting at 200, but sometimes I catch myself and realize I’m doing better than I allow myself to think.
> 
> Also, the people around me matter more than the gains. Take a breath.



You look like a big boy in the first photo. Way to fill in well brother. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CJ

Update.... 

I'm fat.


----------



## Send0

CJ275 said:


> Update....
> 
> I'm fat.


Good, stay that way and let me surpass you. Eaaaaaaat 🥞🍦🍕🍩🧁


----------



## TeddyBear

Send0 said:


> Good, stay that way and let me surpass you. Eaaaaaaat 🥞🍦🍕🍩🧁


I celebrated too soon.

I’m down 3.5 lbs food/water weight in the past 10 minutes. Stomach did NOT like that much milk earlier today. Sounds like I have a dishwasher rinse cycle occurring in my stomach.

I am inexplicably hungry today.

After all of that… I then had two pop tarts, a banana, and PB. As a snack.

I still haven’t lifted because my stomach is gurgling too much to consider squatting yet.


----------



## Send0

dted23 said:


> I celebrated too soon.
> 
> I’m down 3.5 lbs food/water weight in the past 10 minutes. Stomach did NOT like that much milk earlier today. Sounds like I have a dishwasher rinse cycle occurring in my stomach.
> 
> I am inexplicably hungry today.
> 
> After all of that… I then had two pop tarts, a banana, and PB. As a snack.
> 
> I still haven’t lifted because my stomach is gurgling too much to consider squatting yet.


Poop yourself.. everyone does it doing squats. It's a right of passage.


----------



## CJ

dted23 said:


> I celebrated too soon.
> 
> I’m down 3.5 lbs food/water weight in the past 10 minutes. Stomach did NOT like that much milk earlier today. Sounds like I have a dishwasher rinse cycle occurring in my stomach.
> 
> I am inexplicably hungry today.
> 
> After all of that… I then had two pop tarts, a banana, and PB. As a snack.
> 
> I still haven’t lifted because my stomach is gurgling too much to consider squatting yet.





Send0 said:


> Poop yourself.. everyone does it doing squats. It's a right of passage.


I almost shit my pants twice yesterday.... Literally.

Sounded like the splatter when you squeeze the almost empty ketchup bottle.

Fun times.


----------



## The Phoenix

CJ275 said:


> I almost shit my pants twice yesterday.... Literally.
> 
> Sounded like the splatter when you squeeze the almost empty ketchup bottle.
> 
> Fun times.



You get home and tell the ole lady there was a big accident; she’s gonna be like “where?” In a soft voice and with your head down you respond, “….in ma pants”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jet Labs

Test_subject said:


> For real. Peanut butter is made for bulking.
> 
> I like to throw a PBJ or a peanut butter shake in when I’m bulking:
> 
> 1 banana
> 6 tablespoons peanut butter
> 2 teaspoons olive oil
> 1 scoop of protein powder
> Top up with whole milk
> 
> It ends up being like 1200-1500 calories.



A squirt of chocolate mix and omfg yes


----------



## CJ

I'm down 0.1 lbs for the week to an average weight of 210.7 lbs. No biggie, still up 2.7 lbs from 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Yano

dted23 said:


> View attachment 15286
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11/15/21
> BW: 203
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hit chest today.
> Had about 2400 calories between breakfast and lunch.
> 
> Kodiak cakes + 1 egg and 2 cups of Fairlife milk and a banana
> 
> Lunch was steamed rice and Trader Joe’s orange chicken
> 
> Dinner will be spaghetti with meat sauce
> 
> Dessert will be my typical PB banana whey mass gainer berries and almond milk shake for another 800+ calories with 60g protien or more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> second attempt


Nice man ,,, and holy shit that dude that passed you has the longest torso of any human being ive ever seen ,,, Slender Man sporting the dad bod.


----------



## Yano




----------



## The Phoenix

Let’s hope my weight is back to normal after fighting this cold my husband brought me back from Brazil. I’ll post up after my training session tonight and see if my weight is back with all the eating I’ve been trying to compensate with. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix

Pre-training session weight 189.9. It’s back up but there’s where I’ve been maintaining. Need the calories Increase 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TomJ

Lets go boys, final pic before the real bulk tomorrow. Hell yeah Murica



https://imgur.com/xueuL8F




https://imgur.com/87l7iwR




https://imgur.com/QxpcAtG


----------



## The Phoenix

TomJ said:


> Lets go boys, final pic before the real bulk tomorrow. Hell yeah Murica
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/xueuL8F
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/87l7iwR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/QxpcAtG


You're looking thicker bruv! traps are looking sick, so are them thighs.


----------



## TomJ

The Phoenix said:


> You're looking thicker bruv!


thats the plan for winter bulks. 

Thicker than a skicker. 
putting that food to work


----------



## Blusoul24

TomJ said:


> Lets go boys, final pic before the real bulk tomorrow. Hell yeah Murica
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/xueuL8F
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/87l7iwR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/QxpcAtG



Looking strong brother!


----------



## Blusoul24

No pics this week, but coming to the end of week 4 of this cycle ( test, Deca, primo:  360, 360, 700) and everything is starting to come on strong.

I'm up 7.5lbs to 227.5. A little bit of that is water, but I've already started to shed some water off. 
Definitely starting to see some strength gains, and some noticeable muscle gains. This is the beginning of the fun part.

Will take more pictures in a week or two and see where we are.


----------



## TeddyBear

TomJ said:


> Lets go boys, final pic before the real bulk tomorrow. Hell yeah Murica
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/xueuL8F
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/87l7iwR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/QxpcAtG


Those arms though…
Sick bulk man, killing it!


----------



## CJ

TomJ said:


> Lets go boys, final pic before the real bulk tomorrow. Hell yeah Murica
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/xueuL8F
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/87l7iwR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/QxpcAtG


You look awesome! 
I hate you!!! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## CJ

In the spirit of Thanksgiving, I'm thankful for the dianabol that I started taking today.  🤗


----------



## TeddyBear

I’m thankful for a day that put me over 208!
I’m also glad I haven’t been arrested and chilled out yesterday, for friends who made my guy and I feel totally natural and loved.

My guy will meet family today. Tonight we might be official.


----------



## The Phoenix

dted23 said:


> I’m thankful for a day that put me over 208!
> I’m also glad I haven’t been arrested and chilled out yesterday, for friends who made my guy and I feel totally natural and loved.
> 
> My guy will meet family today. Tonight we might be official.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15608



Why did you place him in front of the letters “ESL” I know you are a teacher and some teachers teach that course butWhat Are You trying to tell yer mang? LOL  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TomJ

dted23 said:


> I’m thankful for a day that put me over 208!
> I’m also glad I haven’t been arrested and chilled out yesterday, for friends who made my guy and I feel totally natural and loved.
> 
> My guy will meet family today. Tonight we might be official.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15608


i spy with my little eye some sick geometrics on your guys arm.
youre busting out of that sweater too brother, time to go clothes shopping


----------



## PZT

dted23 said:


> I’m thankful for a day that put me over 208!
> I’m also glad I haven’t been arrested and chilled out yesterday, for friends who made my guy and I feel totally natural and loved.
> 
> My guy will meet family today. Tonight we might be official.


i need get me some thermals for winter


----------



## PZT

fk i cam in here to brag about 263 today, now I feel fat after seeing dted lol

looking good man


----------



## PZT

TomJ said:


> Lets go boys, final pic before the real bulk tomorrow. Hell yeah Murica
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/xueuL8F
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/87l7iwR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/QxpcAtG


good shit bro


----------



## TeddyBear

PZT said:


> fk i cam in here to brag about 263 today, now I feel fat after seeing dted lol
> 
> looking good man


PZT, no man. I WISH I could be that big. I’m fighting to be above 200. 220 is my life goal. I can’t even dream of above 250.


----------



## PZT

dted23 said:


> PZT, no man. I WISH I could be that big. I’m fighting to be above 200. 220 is my life goal. I can’t even dream of above 250.


 Im be cutting it close on this 275 goal I know that


----------



## TeddyBear

11/26/21
BW: 207 at time of lifting (I’m usually 2-5lbs heavier at bed)


----------



## The Phoenix

dted23 said:


> 11/26/21
> BW: 207 at time of lifting (I’m usually 2-5lbs heavier at bed)


you can see it in your face.  You have put on some serious weight bro, looking joocy!


----------



## TeddyBear

The Phoenix said:


> you can see it in your face.  You have put on some serious weight bro, looking joocy!


See I kinda thought so too, today. Maybe all the salt from yesterday, or maybe it’s the beard/haircut.

One of those angles makes me look kinda thin, I feel thicker today than most days. In a good way.


----------



## The Phoenix

dted23 said:


> See I kinda thought so too, today. Maybe all the salt from yesterday, or maybe it’s the beard/haircut.
> 
> One of those angles makes me look kinda thin, I feel thicker today than most days. In a good way.


no bro, i didn't mean you looked heavy, you could see a healthy full look.  I personally like the fuller look, but the deathly face look is a bad side-effect of getting shreddedAF


----------



## CJ

Damn you people and your confidence being able to post photos during bulking season. 🤣


----------



## TeddyBear

CJ275 said:


> Damn you people and your confidence being able to post photos during bulking season. 🤣


My bulls are so slow anyways. I don’t add much of anything, muscle or fat. Mostly water.z

Rip it off like a bandaid. Just post a pic anyways. It’s what I’ve been doing. Tomorrow, I’ll officially be “out” is the plan.


----------



## TomJ

CJ275 said:


> Damn you people and your confidence being able to post photos during bulking season. 🤣


Im determined to never get fat during a bulk. doesnt make any sense just to have to diet it off later. 

how i am now is about as fat as im comfortable with.


----------



## TeddyBear

TomJ said:


> Im determined to never get fat during a bulk. doesnt make any sense just to have to diet it off later.
> 
> how i am now is about as fat as im comfortable with.


Tom, no one here would call you fat. So you’re doing it well.

I agree, dirty bulking is kinda lazy and unhealthy. As fun as it may be.

Am I eating chili dogs right now? Yes. But I agree with you. I just need the easy calories.


----------



## TomJ

dted23 said:


> Tom, no one here would call you fat. So you’re doing it well.
> 
> I agree, dirty bulking is kinda lazy and unhealthy. As fun as it may be.
> 
> Am I eating chili dogs right now? Yes. But I agree with you. I just need the easy calories.


oh yeah, i dont think im fat by any definition. i should have said this is the highest BF % im comfortable with. 

Any more and ill actively start feeling like shit, im not built to carry around the extra flub


----------



## CJ

The scale hit 213 lbs this morning. 😊


----------



## The Phoenix

Gonna weigh in tomorrow. I know I’ve been complaining about my weight maintaining, but think I look a little more denser now.


----------



## TeddyBear

208 Today
Made it around that corner where I’m starting to feel bigger again.


----------



## CJ

While you guys are running around shirtless and posing, I'm sitting here eating strawberry rhubarb pie and vanilla ice cream, elastic waistband pajama pants getting a liitle snug. 🤣


----------



## TeddyBear

CJ275 said:


> While you guys are running around shirtless and posing, I'm sitting here eating strawberry rhubarb pie and vanilla ice cream, elastic waistband pajama pants getting a liitle snug. 🤣


You’re being too hard on yourself, can’t have gotten that fat that fast.

Unless, you did. In which case, I guess I shouldn’t worry about the lbs you have ahead of me.


----------



## CJ

dted23 said:


> You’re being too hard on yourself, can’t have gotten that fat that fast.
> 
> Unless, you did. In which case, I guess I shouldn’t worry about the lbs you have ahead of me.


Just really hairy and a little squishy, nothing crazy though, acceptable amount of fat gain.... I think. It's buried under that rug. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## TeddyBear

CJ275 said:


> Just really hairy and a little squishy, nothing crazy though, acceptable amount of fat gain.... I think. It's buried under that rug. 🤣🤣🤣
> 
> View attachment 15702


I want to say, humbly, without too much optimism that we’re probably VERY close in physique. Clearly you’re not far from being lean, even mid bulk. You have very clear definition and the hair naturally goes along with it. I think you’re looking strong.


----------



## Send0

CJ275 said:


> Just really hairy and a little squishy, nothing crazy though, acceptable amount of fat gain.... I think. It's buried under that rug. 🤣🤣🤣
> 
> View attachment 15702


Oh.. I definitely got fluffier than you. In my case I'm hoping it's just a thin layer obscuring things; I can feel alot of lean mass very close to the surface. Guess I'll find out this spring 😅


----------



## CJ

Send0 said:


> Oh.. I definitely got fluffier than you. In my case I'm hoping it's just a thin layer obscuring things; I can feel alot of lean mass very close to the surface. Guess I'll find out this spring 😅


I just ate 6878 Cals today. I may pass you by the morning.


----------



## The Phoenix

CJ275 said:


> While you guys are running around shirtless and posing, I'm sitting here eating strawberry rhubarb pie and vanilla ice cream, elastic waistband pajama pants getting a liitle snug.



I’m gonna ha some lemon merengue on that note 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix

CJ275 said:


> Just really hairy and a little squishy, nothing crazy though, acceptable amount of fat gain.... I think. It's buried under that rug.
> 
> View attachment 15702



Sexy fncker!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Blusoul24

CJ275 said:


> Just really hairy and a little squishy, nothing crazy though, acceptable amount of fat gain.... I think. It's buried under that rug. 🤣🤣🤣
> 
> View attachment 15702



Dude, you should try taking your sweater off before you pose.


----------



## JuiceTrain

190 Juicey 😯



220 Juicey 😈





Don't look at my toes just keep your eyes on the scale...🙈


----------



## Methyl mike

Looking swole juicey and dted


----------



## TODAY

Goddamn, y'all have officially given me bigorexia. Donut season has now arrived.


----------



## Methyl mike

CJ275 said:


> Just really hairy and a little squishy, nothing crazy though, acceptable amount of fat gain.... I think. It's buried under that rug. 🤣🤣🤣
> 
> View attachment 15702


You are lean brother. Real lean. If you are bulking I would say you are on the right track.


----------



## CJ

This morning's weigh in of 215.4 lbs matches my high point from last year's gaining phase. 

Granted I have been crushing leftover Thanksgiving dinners for 3 straight days!!!  😂😂😂


----------



## Yano

JuiceTrain said:


> 190 Juicey 😯
> View attachment 15704
> 
> 
> 220 Juicey 😈
> View attachment 15705
> 
> 
> View attachment 15706
> 
> Don't look at my toes just keep your eyes on the scale...🙈


Majestic , should not stop at one's feet haaaahaha 






						Suede Lined Grooming Kit | ROYCE New York
					

Personalized American Leather Gifts, A Four Generation Family Tradition.




					royce.us


----------



## JuiceTrain

Yano said:


> Majestic , should not stop at one's feet haaaahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suede Lined Grooming Kit | ROYCE New York
> 
> 
> Personalized American Leather Gifts, A Four Generation Family Tradition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> royce.us



I struggle bending over just to use a nail clipper on my toes and you want me to use a whole damn kit....I'll wait for the Vietnamese ppl to clock in today at the nail shop


----------



## Yano

JuiceTrain said:


> I struggle bending over just to use a nail clipper on my toes and you want me to use a whole damn kit....I'll wait for the Vietnamese ppl to clock in today at the nail shop


Put that tinder to work find you a foot ho , she'll be all wet like a pool trimmin n snipping to her hearts content , ride her hard for the thank you and head on home.


----------



## Send0

11/28 weight = 190.2 lbs _(2.6lb gain)_
7 day avg weight = 189.77lbs _(3.28lb gain)_

I had hit 192lbs on Friday or Saturday, but looks like I pooped out my Thanksgiving day gains over the weekend 😂

Body keeps flirting with breaking the 30lbs gained mark. Let's hope December is the month that I'm able to break through..  maybe hit 35lbs if I'm lucky.


----------



## The Phoenix

Send0 said:


> 11/28 weight = 190.2 lbs _(2.6lb gain)_
> 7 day avg weight = 189.77lbs _(3.28lb gain)_
> 
> I had hit 192lbs on Friday or Saturday, but looks like I pooped out my Thanksgiving day gains over the weekend
> 
> Body keeps flirting with breaking the 30lbs gained mark. Let's hope December is the month that I'm able to break through.. maybe hit 35lbs if I'm lucky.



Damn @Send0, I am glad you are beating me. I don’t know why I’m not gaining any weight. I thought I ate a lot but i guess it wasn’t enough. Stuck @190  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Send0

The Phoenix said:


> Damn @Send0, I am glad you are beating me. I don’t know why I’m not gaining any weight. I thought I ate a lot but i guess it wasn’t enough. Stuck @190
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


My 190lbs is not as nice looking as your 190lbs. So I wouldn't necessarily say I'm beating you. I think at least half of this is water and fat.

Maybe you need to increase your calories even more? How much are you consuming right now? Increase your cals by 500 per day and see if that changes things for you.

I've also heard that metformin causes weight loss in some people; but my assumption is that those people are already overweight. Then there's the mtor inhibition aspect; although I've always believed that the increase in mtor signaling from AAS would Trump the inhibition from metformin. I think that this is less of a factor, but thought I'd mention it.


----------



## Charger69

dted23 said:


> View attachment 15700
> View attachment 15701
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 208 Today
> Made it around that corner where I’m starting to feel bigger again.



You will lose 10 lbs if you shave your body hair.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charger69

Here we go. I am holding water but I think I have it under control. 
Lost a couple of pounds over Thanksgiving. Tuna fish, rice, ground turkey, asparagus was the meal.
232.8 this morning. Deca and test are being good to me….::: except BP. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TeddyBear

Charger69 said:


> You will lose 10 lbs if you shave your body hair.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wish I was that hairy, but I’m really not even half as hairy as most of you guys would be if you didn’t trim.

No point in trimming because I’m trying to be a gorilla someday AND there’s not much definition being covered.


Charger69 said:


> Here we go. I am holding water but I think I have it under control.
> Lost a couple of pounds over Thanksgiving. Tuna fish, rice, ground turkey, asparagus was the meal.
> 232.8 this morning. Deca and test are being good to me….::: except BP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are some massive arms sir. You have my legs for arms! Also, the background looks like you’re competing in the first round of “Squid Games” (Netflix show).


----------



## Send0

Charger69 said:


> Here we go. I am holding water but I think I have it under control.
> Lost a couple of pounds over Thanksgiving. Tuna fish, rice, ground turkey, asparagus was the meal.
> 232.8 this morning. Deca and test are being good to me….::: except BP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why do you have to come in here and shit on us commoners? 😂


----------



## TeddyBear

Sunny day, projected 68°, still off work. I think I’m gonna break out the speedo and read one of the books I still haven’t got to while sunbathing. Tan enhances the look.


----------



## Send0

dted23 said:


> Sunny day, projected 68°, still off work. I think I’m gonna break out the speedo and read one of the books I still haven’t got to while sunbathing. Tan enhances the look.


I need to tan. For a brown guy I sure am pale/white AF 😅


----------



## TeddyBear

Send0 said:


> I need to tan. For a brown guy I sure am pale/white AF 😅


Go do it!
I’m half white/half tan.
(Dad is Irish/North Italian, Mom is Mexican/South Italian).

Which generally means I’m about a 3-4 on a 10 (darkest) scale. I get a nice color. I go from default pink to actual tan.

Tan goes a long ways aesthetics wise. The sun also boosts MY mood so much generally.


----------



## PZT

Charger69 said:


> Here we go. I am holding water but I think I have it under control.
> Lost a couple of pounds over Thanksgiving. Tuna fish, rice, ground turkey, asparagus was the meal.
> 232.8 this morning. Deca and test are being good to me….::: except BP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


vascular asf


----------



## PZT

Update: fat fkin slob, that is all


----------



## Send0

PZT said:


> Update: fat fkin slob, that is all


Sounds like success to me 😁


----------



## Skullcrusher

PZT said:


> Update: fat fkin slob, that is all


That translates to 45 lbs of pure muscle gains.


----------



## Blusoul24

Charger69 said:


> Here we go. I am holding water but I think I have it under control.
> Lost a couple of pounds over Thanksgiving. Tuna fish, rice, ground turkey, asparagus was the meal.
> 232.8 this morning. Deca and test are being good to me….::: except BP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



@Charger69  what cycle are you running right now, in terms of what quantities, and what is your blood pressure? Just curious because I'm running test deca Primo and I've noticed my blood pressure is running just a little bit high maybe 140 to 145/85 to 90.

Not terribly concerned, because my BP is normally on the low side, but I'm keeping an eye on it. Curious if other guys tend to run a little bit high running test deca


----------



## TeddyBear

Blusoul24 said:


> @Charger69  what cycle are you running right now, in terms of what quantities, and what is your blood pressure? Just curious because I'm running test deca Primo and I've noticed my blood pressure is running just a little bit high maybe 140 to 145/85 to 90.
> 
> Not terribly concerned, because my BP is normally on the low side, but I'm keeping an eye on it. Curious if other guys tend to run a little bit high running test deca


My BP is fine and I’ve tan way too much gear this year. So it varies


----------



## PZT

Skullcrusher said:


> That translates to 45 lbs of pure muscle gains.


shhiiiiiii i wont even be gaining 45 total pounds lol

starting weight was 235-237 and now I've been 258-263

some days i do feel big as fk though lol

the other s i feel like a mess with not separation or definition


----------



## TeddyBear

PZT said:


> shhiiiiiii i wont even be gaining 45 total pounds lol
> 
> starting weight was 235-237 and now I've been 258-263
> 
> some days i do feel big as fk though lol
> 
> the other s i feel like a mess with not separation or definition


You CANT BE ABOVE 230 without being “BIG AF”.


----------



## PZT

dted23 said:


> You CANT BE ABOVE 230 without being “BIG AF”.


Im 6'1" though haha


----------



## The Phoenix

Send0 said:


> My 190lbs is not as nice looking as your 190lbs. So I wouldn't necessarily say I'm beating you. I think at least half of this is water and fat.
> 
> Maybe you need to increase your calories even more? How much are you consuming right now? Increase your cals by 500 per day and see if that changes things for you.
> 
> I've also heard that metformin causes weight loss in some people; but my assumption is that those people are already overweight. Then there's the mtor inhibition aspect; although I've always believed that the increase in mtor signaling from AAS would Trump the inhibition from metformin. I think that this is less of a factor, but thought I'd mention it.



I wasn’t consuming as much as I was as I had been fighting a cold and was maintaining, maybe went as low as 184, but a lot of what was water loss. I am back this week to eating 6 meals. I notice when I am off for that long, I don’t eat as much because I sleep in a lot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Blusoul24

PZT said:


> some days i do feel big as fk though lol
> 
> the other s i feel like a mess with not separation or definition



I relate to this 100%. I always struggle with my body image when I'm bulking, but it's always worth it once I start to trim down and I see the results. I just try not to gain too much fat while I'm bulking because it's discouraging to me.


----------



## The Phoenix

Charger69 said:


> Here we go. I am holding water but I think I have it under control.
> Lost a couple of pounds over Thanksgiving. Tuna fish, rice, ground turkey, asparagus was the meal.
> 232.8 this morning. Deca and test are being good to me….::: except BP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You look like a Charger; fnckin line backer built like The Ox. Way to beast!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PZT

Blusoul24 said:


> I relate to this 100%. I always struggle with my body image when I'm bulking, but it's always worth it once I start to trim down and I see the results. I just try not to gain too much fat while I'm bulking because it's discouraging to me.


I shouldn't have put a number as a goal. I should be under 260 right now but I really wanna hit 275 by start of Februar. I am under a pound a week but it just doesn't look good lol


----------



## TeddyBear

Blusoul24 said:


> I relate to this 100%. I always struggle with my body image when I'm bulking, but it's always worth it once I start to trim down and I see the results. I just try not to gain too much fat while I'm bulking because it's discouraging to me.


I’m the opposite. Cutting I feel like a skeleton.

I hope to reach 220 and stay there.


----------



## Spear

Things have been a bit crazy for me lately. We had some family pictures so I trimmed down a bit. I didn’t want my face lookin like I got stung by a thousand bees. 

Current weight is about 250lbs.


----------



## The Phoenix

Send0 said:


> My 190lbs is not as nice looking as your 190lbs. So I wouldn't necessarily say I'm beating you. I think at least half of this is water and fat.
> 
> Maybe you need to increase your calories even more? How much are you consuming right now? Increase your cals by 500 per day and see if that changes things for you.
> 
> I've also heard that metformin causes weight loss in some people; but my assumption is that those people are already overweight. Then there's the mtor inhibition aspect; although I've always believed that the increase in mtor signaling from AAS would Trump the inhibition from metformin. I think that this is less of a factor, but thought I'd mention it.



Thank you. I will have to research it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CJ

In case there was any doubt as to why I don't get laid....  🤣🤣🤣

(just shaved the neck and head)


----------



## Charger69

Blusoul24 said:


> @Charger69 what cycle are you running right now, in terms of what quantities, and what is your blood pressure? Just curious because I'm running test deca Primo and I've noticed my blood pressure is running just a little bit high maybe 140 to 145/85 to 90.
> 
> Not terribly concerned, because my BP is normally on the low side, but I'm keeping an eye on it. Curious if other guys tend to run a little bit high running test deca



Well….. I am running 750 test and deca… 50
Mg anadrol 4x a week. 
I had major water retention which was turning I to edema…… and led to high BP. Metaprolol and atenolol would not have a major impact on BP. 
I needed telismartan and dyazide to get things under control with the water and BP. 
BP was in the high 150’s- low 160’s. A couple of times it was in the 170’s without meds. I lowered that in a hurry, but I had to figure out how first. . 
Not sure what happened. Never had this before and I have taken way more AAS. Edema was showing where my socks ended on my legs. I was sure that I had water around my heart and lungs also. I didn’t need that. 
I am running around 130+ with BP meds so I have it controlled for the time being. 
Right now, if I control the water, I control my BP. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Send0

CJ275 said:


> In case there was any doubt as to why I don't get laid....  🤣🤣🤣
> 
> (just shaved the neck and head)
> 
> View attachment 15756


Pretty hairy, but you have nothing on my friend Tracy. Dude looks like a black bear; can't see any skin on his front side or back. 😂


----------



## TeddyBear

CJ275 said:


> In case there was any doubt as to why I don't get laid....  🤣🤣🤣
> 
> (just shaved the neck and head)
> 
> View attachment 15756








						2021 UGBB Winter BULK Thread
					

11/26/21 BW: 207 at time of lifting (I’m usually 2-5lbs heavier at bed)



					www.ugbodybuilding.com
				




Yeah, I had the EXACT same situation earlier this week. But my guy fixed my line.

Difference is my collar line looks like a shadow.


----------



## TeddyBear

Chest Day:

Bicep Preachwr curls;
3x10x30

Incline Dumbbell:
2x10x35

Then a guy asked me for a spot. Then Yano commented on going heavy. Then I realized my last 1-rep was a month ago…

Bench:
1x10x135
1x8x185
1x6x225
1x1x275
1x1x290 PR!!! (Up from 280)
1x4x225
2x10x135

Dumbbell Incline:
5x10x60

Dumbbell Flat:
3x10x60

Cable Flies:
5x10x25 high to low
3x 30 second squeezes

5x10x15 middle
3x 30 second squeezes

Bicep Curls:
3x10x30





*WHOOPS. I meant this to go into my OWN log.*


----------



## JuiceTrain

CJ275 said:


> In case there was any doubt as to why I don't get laid....  🤣🤣🤣
> 
> (just shaved the neck and head)
> 
> View attachment 15756


That's insane 😄😄
You need to just jump in a pool of Nair for 5-6mins and than rinse off immediately lol


----------



## Adrenolin

CJ275 said:


> In case there was any doubt as to why I don't get laid....  🤣🤣🤣
> 
> (just shaved the neck and head)
> 
> View attachment 15756


Goddamn that's some impressive hairiness! Pfft.. You're a life sized teddy bear for the ladies


----------



## Adrenolin

@dted23  strengthen your tri's and keep those elbows tucked, you're flaring them out more and more throughout the lift.  While elbows out can help hit the pecs better, it also puts more strain on the shoulders. For a max attempt, I'd recommend trying to keep your form perfect so as to avoid injury. 

With a few tweaks in your bench form you could easily do over 315. Little more arch, better leg drive through your heels, finding the optimal path of travel for the bar (is not straight up and down)


----------



## TeddyBear

Adrenolin said:


> @dted23  strengthen your tri's and keep those elbows tucked, you're flaring them out more and more throughout the lift.  While elbows out can help hit the pecs better, it also puts more strain on the shoulders. For a max attempt, I'd recommend trying to keep your form perfect so as to avoid injury.
> 
> With a few tweaks in your bench form you could easily do over 315. Little more arch, better leg drive through your heels, finding the optimal path of travel for the bar (is not straight up and down)


I appreciate it.

I keep getting feedback, implementing below the bar is so hard to do. I’m not sure how to practice leg drive, I don’t really get it, despite the videos.


----------



## Send0

dted23 said:


> I appreciate it.
> 
> I keep getting feedback, implementing below the bar is so hard to do. I’m not sure how to practice leg drive, I don’t really get it, despite the videos.


I doubt this will help you since you've been trying to figure this out for a while, but you literally drive your legs so that it feels your burying your shoulder blades into the bench. At least that's how it feels to me.

This automatically creates the arch in my back, and in turn pushes my chest out. I keep the tension/drive in my legs for the duration of the lift.


----------



## TeddyBear

Send0 said:


> I doubt this will help you since you've been trying to figure this out for a while, but you literally drive your legs so that it feels your burying your shoulder blades into the bench. At least that's how it feels to me.
> 
> This automatically creates the arch in my back, and in turn pushes my chest out. I keep the tension/drive in my legs for the duration of the lift.


Yeah, we’ll see.

I think his suggestion to do the reverse rows will force me to press my back, or else I’d be lifted off the bench. THAT might help.

Despite not figuring out the form, my bench is slowly improving. This fall.


----------



## Adrenolin

dted23 said:


> I appreciate it.
> 
> I keep getting feedback, implementing below the bar is so hard to do. I’m not sure how to practice leg drive, I don’t really get it, despite the videos.


Well don't implement it on heavy weight the first time around drop the weight to 135 or even just the bar to get a feel for it. Your entire body should be tight throughout the movement, no wriggling around, no shaky arms, no tap dancing feet... shoulder blades should be pinched, elbows tucked at a 45 degree angle from your rib cage, core should be tight not relaxed, quads and glutes should be activated and involved in the lift ie through the leg drive which helps get the bar pressed off your chest. As you push your heels into the floor, flexing your quads and glutes, you should feel the arch in your back become tight, not flat to the bench. Your shoulder blades should have tension not only down into the bench, but feeling like you're pushing your body closer towards your spotter.

It's a very brief nearly full body jolt to get the bar the first few inches off your chest so you don't stress your shoulders (front delts and rotators) too much making them lift unnecessary weight.


----------



## Skullcrusher

CJ275 said:


> In case there was any doubt as to why I don't get laid....  🤣🤣🤣
> 
> (just shaved the neck and head)
> 
> View attachment 15756


I knew it! CJ is part big foot.

This explains why he doesn't like me being a smart ass in the chat box.

The Yeti don't play that shit.


----------



## Gibsonator

Skullcrusher said:


> I knew it! CJ is part big foot.
> 
> This explains why he doesn't like me being a smart ass in the chat box.
> 
> The Yeti don't play that shit.


Holy f'n shit CJ!


----------



## CJ

Up to a 212.2 lbs average weight for the week, a 1.5 lb increase from last week. 

5109 Cals weekly average. Turkey 🦃🍠🥧


----------



## PZT

CJ275 said:


> Up to a 212.2 lbs average weight for the week, a 1.5 lb increase from last week.
> 
> 5109 Cals weekly average. Turkey 🦃🍠🥧


hows controlling the distension going. bet thats a shit ton of food being at 210-215


----------



## CJ

PZT said:


> hows controlling the distension going. bet thats a shit ton of food being at 210-215


Not awful, better than in years past. Definitely always have a full power belly though.


----------



## PZT

CJ275 said:


> Not awful, better than in years past. Definitely always have a full power belly though.


Its been harder to try and keep mine pulled in since i got around 260 this time. I started doing vacuums last November when i started my leaning out phase then. Hopefully i can pull it more as I come down again


----------



## Valdosta

i thought this thread was just for dted's bulk didn't realize it was a community thing oops. I'm tappin in. just started my bulk cycle yesterday.
start: morning weight 168 
end goal: be bigger than u guys


----------



## The Phoenix

Valdosta said:


> i thought this thread was just for dted's bulk didn't realize it was a community thing oops. I'm tappin in. just started my bulk cycle yesterday.
> start: morning weight 168
> end goal: be bigger than u guys


@dted23 started it, but it was min3 and @CJ275  's idear.  We did a summer shred edition where we all leaned out.  I prefer the fuller look and suggested a Winter Bulk.


----------



## TeddyBear

Made 12 of these bad boys. My mom and sister would cut them in half to eat. Inside is a bit dense and doughy on purpose.

These are the uncooked pictures. They’re about the size of my fist. 

Tis the season for some dirty in thy bulk.


----------



## CJ

Only 211.6 lbs this morning.... Still hairy as hell. Halfway point of my cycle, I feel gross, but I'm trusting the process.


----------



## TeddyBear

CJ275 said:


> Only 211.6 lbs this morning.... Still hairy as hell. Halfway point of my cycle, I feel gross, but I'm trusting the process.
> 
> View attachment 15791
> 
> 
> View attachment 15792


Legs look decent and you have visible ab definition in the stomach too. Im at 211 too.


----------



## CJ

I've lost weight each of the last 4 days, while averaging 4100 Cals.  🤔🤔🤔😡


----------



## Valdosta

CJ275 said:


> I've lost weight each of the last 4 days, while averaging 4100 Cals.  🤔🤔🤔😡


They clown on me when I say that 😠


----------



## CJ

Valdosta said:


> They clown on me when I say that 😠


Me too. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Valdosta

CJ275 said:


> Me too. 🤷‍♂️


good. thats fair then 🤣


----------



## TeddyBear

210lbs, 5’10
Head cold + chest day with buddy + caffeine pump preworkout.


----------



## Yano

dted23 said:


> 210lbs, 5’10
> Head cold + chest day with buddy + caffeine pump preworkout.
> 
> View attachment 15879


lookin thicker by the day


----------



## TeddyBear

Yano said:


> lookin thicker by the day


Today I took a pump supplement and wore my pump cover dutifully. Plus my buddy pushes me hard. I’m gonna be sore.

It helped that I ran into about four other guys I occasionally work out with, have to show off a bit when they worked in.

So it was a 2-hour lift sesh.

Also, you def now see it in my face.


----------



## Send0

dted23 said:


> 210lbs, 5’10
> Head cold + chest day with buddy + caffeine pump preworkout.
> 
> View attachment 15879


Looking beefy! Good job brother!


----------



## Yano

dted23 said:


> Today I took a pump supplement and wore my pump cover dutifully. Plus my buddy pushes me hard. I’m gonna be sore.
> 
> It helped that I ran into about four other guys I occasionally work out with, have to show off a bit when they worked in.
> 
> So it was a 2-hour lift sesh.
> 
> Also, you def now see it in my face.











						Gorilla Mode Nitric | Premium Stimulant-Free Pre-Workout – Gorilla Mind
					






					gorillamind.com
				



Dont use this all the time but when i tried it i noticed a difference and i'm one of the people that does not get a pump easy.


----------



## The Phoenix

dted23 said:


> 210lbs, 5’10
> Head cold + chest day with buddy + caffeine pump preworkout.
> 
> View attachment 15879



Dude, you literally sweat your @$$ off. You need some man-pons. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix

I saw recruit the other day @dted23. I should be one to talk as I haven’t been posting because I haven’t been making any weight changes, cept for the last 3 days, I feel my metabolism has slowed with the metformin transition. Though I feel more shred than bulk, sitting @193. I earned those 3 lbs


----------



## Valdosta

dted23 said:


> 210lbs, 5’10
> Head cold + chest day with buddy + caffeine pump preworkout.
> 
> View attachment 15879


need to find me an offbrand version of those socks on amazon.


----------



## The Phoenix

Did some back, glutes, hams & calves












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Methyl mike

CJ275 said:


> This morning's weigh in of 215.4 lbs matches my high point from last year's gaining phase.
> 
> Granted I have been crushing leftover Thanksgiving dinners for 3 straight days!!!  😂😂😂


215 as lean as you are is impressive.


----------



## Methyl mike

The Phoenix said:


> Did some back, glutes, hams & calves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Good back. Shitty cell phone pics is that an iPhone 1 you are using lol.


----------



## The Phoenix

Methyl mike said:


> Good back. Shitty cell phone pics is that an iPhone 1 you are using lol.



Thank you. I videod from more than 12-ft away. Sorry, I know it’s hard to see clearly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Methyl mike

Charger69 said:


> Here we go. I am holding water but I think I have it under control.
> Lost a couple of pounds over Thanksgiving. Tuna fish, rice, ground turkey, asparagus was the meal.
> 232.8 this morning. Deca and test are being good to me….::: except BP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Need more than 1 pic to judge but you seem pretty lean. Jawline is not defined, most likely you are holding water like you said. Good size, proportional.


----------



## PZT

I got get of the train brothers but I’ll be watching and being mad jelly….

Speaking of, wtf @dted23?!? Back is lookin thick asf


----------



## Methyl mike

So you are stopping the log then? Sucks.


----------



## Methyl mike

The Phoenix said:


> I saw recruit the other day @dted23. I should be one to talk as I haven’t been posting because I haven’t been making any weight changes, cept for the last 3 days, I feel my metabolism has slowed with the metformin transition. Though I feel more shred than bulk, sitting @193. I earned those 3 lbs


Huge mistake to be so stuck on the scale. When I advised customers on cuts and bulks I always told them the mirror is your guide and once every other week you can weigh yourself but not more often than that. For example It's common to lose fat and retain water pretty equally ask anyone who has run DNP. The scale would convince you nothing is happening etc. Gaining muscle is no different. It's also a marathon not a sprint. Ronnie Coleman himself said 5-10lbs a year was as fast as he could gain and he is the freak of freaks. So don't beat yourself up because the scale isn't giving you good news every day.

Also and I preach this if you want to gain muscle get lean first! It's huge! Trust me, just fucking trust me. Force yourself get down to single digit body fat and then go ham and you will see your vision become reality.


----------



## Send0

12/06 weight = 193 lbs (2.8lb gain)
7 day avg weight = 192.6lbs (2.83lb gain)

Yesterday was a rest day. Last week I got up to as high as 195lbs for a few days in a row, but I think my reduced water intake on rest days resulted in going down to 193.

Shoulder joints felt horrible yesterday. They feel pretty bad again today. Going to shift one of my rest days so I can take today off, and hit the weights hard tomorrow with fresh shoulders.


----------



## Methyl mike

Send0 said:


> 12/06 weight = 193 lbs (2.8lb gain)
> 7 day avg weight = 192.6lbs (2.83lb gain)
> 
> Yesterday was a rest day. Last week I got up to as high as 195lbs for a few days in a row, but I think my reduced water intake on rest days resulted in going down to 193.
> 
> Shoulder joints felt horrible yesterday. They feel pretty bad again today. Going to shift one of my rest days so I can take today off, and hit the weights hard tomorrow with fresh shoulders.


I would just warm up a little longer. We only have so many training days ahead of us dude. I'm being very serious. They are precious


----------



## Send0

Methyl mike said:


> I would just warm up a little longer. We only have so many training days ahead of us dude. I'm being very serious. They are precious


I already do that, besides no amount of warming up is going to fix the narrowing of my shoulder joint that is caused by my type 2 acromion and arthrosis/minor bone growth. It's because we only have so many days ahead of us that I take precautions like this; I'm being very serious 😁

I'm aware of my own body, and am seeing both a PT and an orthopedic. I'm hoping the PT works, and if it doesn't then the orthopedic already said he's willing to do surgery to create more space in the joint.

Thanks for the advice all the same.


----------



## Send0

Send0 said:


> I already do that, besides no amount of warming up is going to fix the narrowing of my shoulder joint that is caused by my type 2 acromion and arthrosis/minor bone growth. It's because we only have so many days ahead of us that I take precautions like this; I'm being very serious 😁
> 
> I'm aware of my own body, and am seeing both a PT and an orthopedic. I'm hoping the PT works, and if it doesn't then the orthopedic already said he's willing to do surgery to create more space in the joint.
> 
> Thanks for the advice all the same.


@Methyl mike I re-read what I wrote, and realize I sound kind of dickish. Sorry about that, it wasn't how I meant to come off. I was just explaining my situation.

In my experience, since I already take time to do extra warmups... what happens if I push through my shoulders feeling shitty is that they will eventually get so inflamed (from the tendons constantly rubbing against bone) that I will eventually not be able to lift my arms. Then I have to take two weeks off to let the inflammation go down. 

So I opt to take the extra day. 

Anyway, sorry if I sounded like a jerk earlier.. it wasn't my intention.


----------



## CJ

Average weight this week of 212.4 lbs, an increase of 0.2 lbs from last week.

I'm 8 weeks into my cycle, and I've gained 7.4 lbs, right in line with my target goal. 8 weeks left, on pace to get to my 220 lb end target weight.


----------



## Send0

CJ275 said:


> Average weight this week of 212.4 lbs, an increase of 0.2 lbs from last week.
> 
> I'm 8 weeks into my cycle, and I've gained 7.4 lbs, right in line with my target goal. 8 weeks left, on pace to get to my 220 lb end target weight.


5 weeks left over here. I can't wait to go into maintenance mode. The novelty of eating lots of food had worn off 🤮


----------



## CJ

Send0 said:


> 5 weeks left over here. I can't wait to go into maintenance mode. The novelty of eating lots of food had worn off 🤮


I hear ya. I've had to switch a few meals to liquid meals, and basically eliminate veggies from training days.


----------



## Yano

224 this morning , the scale doth moveth , only the beginning of the 3rd week so ive got like 4 more  years on this blast


----------



## TeddyBear

12/7/21
BW: 210








						Streamable Video
					

Watch this video on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




Chest day.
Approaching my biggest/heaviest again, my goal is to sustain and hold it without cutting in the spring.


----------



## PZT

dted23 said:


> 12/7/21
> BW: 210
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Streamable Video
> 
> 
> Watch this video on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chest day.
> Approaching my biggest/heaviest again, my goal is to sustain and hold it without cutting in the spring.


Choulder Shelf looking awesome!!! bring up the arms and rear delts a bit and youd look really fkin incredible!


----------



## Send0

dted23 said:


> 12/7/21
> BW: 210
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Streamable Video
> 
> 
> Watch this video on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chest day.
> Approaching my biggest/heaviest again, my goal is to sustain and hold it without cutting in the spring.


Aww... You cut your most muscular pose short 😢.

Looking beefier by the day!


----------



## TeddyBear

Worked into a T-bar rows set with a guy I’ve seen around a lot. Complimented his gains, he complimented back: “you look big man, pushing what, 185-190?”

Me; 210

Him; oh.

I’ve been trying hard to hit arms since September. I think they’re growing.


----------



## PZT

dted23 said:


> Worked into a T-bar rows set with a guy I’ve seen around a lot. Complimented his gains, he complimented back: “you look big man, pushing what, 185-190?”
> 
> Me; 210
> 
> Him; oh.
> 
> I’ve been trying hard to hit arms since September. I think they’re growing.


I hate bulking. Peoples guesstimations of weight are usually 15 pounds off.

But in the summer times i get the opposite so that works out I just can be wearing big shirts then they ask if I even lift anymore

The arms have probably grow but your chest is so dominate. either way man your progress is great to watch


----------



## TeddyBear

PZT said:


> I hate bulking. Peoples guesstimations of weight are usually 15 pounds off.
> 
> But in the summer times i get the opposite so that works out I just can be wearing big shirts then they ask if I even lift anymore
> 
> The arms have probably grow but your chest is so dominate. either way man your progress is great to watch


Which is so weird to hear because I feel like my chest is non-existent and my shoulders/traps overpower.

I’m hitting biceps and quads/hamstrings a ton. I already hit triceps a lot.


----------



## PZT

dted23 said:


> Which is so weird to hear because I feel like my chest is non-existent and my shoulders/traps overpower.
> 
> I’m hitting biceps and quads/hamstrings a ton. I already hit triceps a lot.


I think the traps could come up as well and not dominate your chest/front delts. I mean I may be wrong but man your chest is really on point imho


----------



## TeddyBear

PZT said:


> I think the traps could come up as well and not dominate your chest/front delts. I mean I may be wrong but man your chest is really on point imho


Agreed. I’ll hit traps right now.


----------



## The Phoenix

dted23 said:


> Agreed. I’ll hit traps right now.


do upright rows and the Overhead straight-bar pull down that Mr. @snake does for his trapezius


----------



## Blusoul24

OK, five weeks into this cycle (test, Deca, primo @ 360, 360, 700). Weight on the morning of these pictures at a solid 228 averaged over a week.

It's just starting to get good, but I'm seeing results. A little puffier than normal. Slowly ramping up the calories. My blood pressure is running a little bit high 140/80-ish, but I'm keeping an eye on it. Donating blood on Tuesday so that should help.

I suck at taking pictures of myself.


----------



## Send0

12/13 weight = 195 lbs (2 lb gain)
7 day avg weight = 195.14lbs (2.54lb gain)

Started physical therapy last week. It put my shoulder into so much pain/weakness that I only lifted 3 days last week. I still got some weight gain despite the limited workouts. Hoping my body acclimates and I can have better workouts this week.

I can't wait until this bulk is over. I'm so tired of eating and pooping all day long 😩.


----------



## TODAY

Send0 said:


> 12/13 weight = 195 lbs (2 lb gain)
> 7 day avg weight = 195.14lbs (2.54lb gain)
> 
> Started physical therapy last week. It put my shoulder into so much pain/weakness that I only lifted 3 days last week. I still got some weight gain despite the limited workouts. Hoping my body acclimates and I can have better workouts this week.
> 
> I can't wait until this bulk is over. I'm so tired of eating and pooping all day long 😩.


Apologies if it's already been posted, but what does your diet look like now?


----------



## Send0

TODAY said:


> Apologies if it's already been posted, but what does your diet look like now?


600g carbs, 240g protein, 90g fat.

A typical meal would be something like what I've written below. This is just an example meal.

Rice bowl
Cabbage
Red bell pepper
White Onion
Green onion
Mushrooms
Lentils
White rice
Pork loin

Sauce for bowl:
Asian Chili paste
Sriracha
Rice wine vinegar
Soy sauce
Sesame seed oil
Lime juice (full lime)
Liquid sucralose (equiv to 1 tablespoon)

Dessert:
Sweet potato, baked @450 for 30 minutes
Liquid sucralose (equiv to 1 tablespoon)
30ml sugar free maple syrup
_Mash it up and nom nom nom_


----------



## TODAY

Send0 said:


> 600g carbs, 240g protein, 90g fat.
> 
> A typical meal would be something like what I've written below. This is just an example meal.
> 
> Rice bowl
> Cabbage
> Red bell pepper
> White Onion
> Green onion
> Mushrooms
> Lentils
> White rice
> Pork loin
> 
> Sauce for bowl:
> Asian Chili paste
> Sriracha
> Rice wine vinegar
> Soy sauce
> Sesame seed oil
> Lime juice (full lime)
> Liquid sucralose (equiv to 1 tablespoon)
> 
> Dessert:
> Sweet potato, baked @450 for 30 minutes
> Liquid sucralose (equiv to 1 tablespoon)
> 30ml sugar free maple syrup
> _Mash it up and nom nom nom_


I think I've found your issue.

It would appear that you and I share some very similar eating proclivities insofar as we gravitate towards hearty, relatively fibrous meals. This is great from a general health perspective, but there comes a point where shoveling down that much fiber is counterproductive. If the rest of your meals are of similar composition, it's likely that you're eating in excess of 70g of fiber per day. If you're anything like me, that amount of fiber is super rough to process, leading to a metric fuckton of bloating, gas, pooping, etc.


----------



## Send0

TODAY said:


> I think I've found your issue.
> 
> It would appear that you and I share some very similar eating proclivities insofar as we gravitate towards hearty, relatively fibrous meals. This is great from a general health perspective, but there comes a point where shoveling down that much fiber is counterproductive. If the rest of your meals are of similar composition, it's likely that you're eating in excess of 70g of fiber per day. If you're anything like me, that amount of fiber is super rough to process, leading to a metric fuckton of bloating, gas, pooping, etc.


I think my issue is that I eat a shit ton of food 🤣. My total fiber intake on average per day is 75g.

I don't have bloating or gas, but I do poop a lot _(doesn't bother me that much despite my whining)_.

Mostly I'm just tired of eating so much after doing this for 3 months. The first 2.5 months was fun, but I think I will leverage a semi-dirty meal per day during my next bulk just to make things a little easier.


----------



## CJ

Up 1.7 lbs for the week to an average weight of 214.1 lbs. I'm up 8.5 lbs over the last 8 weeks. Seven weeks left in this gaining phase, I should hit 220+ lbs.


----------



## CJ

Had a weigh in of 215.8 lbs this morning, a new high water mark.


----------



## Send0

CJ275 said:


> Had a weigh in of 215.8 lbs this morning, a new high water mark.


I hate you, and I will poop on the hood of your truck.


----------



## CJ

Send0 said:


> I hate you, and I will poop on the hood of your truck.


I will share the dash cam footage in the Live Picture thread.


----------



## Send0

CJ275 said:


> I will share the dash cam footage in the Live Picture thread.


My butthole is so big... No one will know what they are looking at. 😂


----------



## The Phoenix

I'm moving in the right direction. First week of Mast.  My eating is consistent.  I don't feel like i am force feeding and always seem to garner the appetite to finish everything.  I am sitting at 195 now, if I keep it up with this masteron, I can pro'ly hit 200 this winter bulk.


----------



## Charger69

The Phoenix said:


> I'm moving in the right direction. First week of Mast. My eating is consistent. I don't feel like i am force feeding and always seem to garner the appetite to finish everything. I am sitting at 195 now, if I keep it up with this masteron, I can pro'ly hit 200 this winter bulk.



Try MK677….: you will want more to eat. No more force feeding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TeddyBear

Charger69 said:


> Try MK677….: you will want more to eat. No more force feeding.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mk677 did that for me, for two days. It does nothing for me now.


----------



## The Phoenix

dted23 said:


> Mk677 did that for me, for two days. It does nothing for me now.


what's Mk677?  I will have to research it.


----------



## GhostPenguin

Blusoul24 said:


> OK, five weeks into this cycle (test, Deca, primo @ 360, 360, 700). Weight on the morning of these pictures at a solid 228 averaged over a week.
> 
> It's just starting to get good, but I'm seeing results. A little puffier than normal. Slowly ramping up the calories. My blood pressure is running a little bit high 140/80-ish, but I'm keeping an eye on it. Donating blood on Tuesday so that should help.
> 
> I suck at taking pictures of myself.
> 
> View attachment 16160
> View attachment 16161
> View attachment 16162


Looking solid!!

Nice shoulder vein on 1st pic


----------



## Charger69

dted23 said:


> Mk677 did that for me, for two days. It does nothing for me now.



I had to start taking it at night because I was eating everything when taken during the day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Send0

dted23 said:


> Mk677 did that for me, for two days. It does nothing for me now.


Where did you get your MK677? You are allowed to say since it's a legal peptide... unless you went through some private source.

I'm wondering if it was weak or under dosed.


----------



## TeddyBear

Send0 said:


> Where did you get your MK677? You are allowed to say since it's a legal peptide... unless you went through some private source.
> 
> I'm wondering if it was weak or under dosed.


Science.bio


----------



## Send0

dted23 said:


> Science.bio


Welp, doesn't get more legit than that. I haven't used mk677, but everything else I've ordered has been quality stuff.


----------



## Blusoul24

GhostPenguin said:


> Looking solid!!
> 
> Nice shoulder vein on 1st pic



Thanks! My veins are a little bit less visible right now, but when I start to cut I get crazy vascular.


----------



## The Phoenix

I finally am making some movement I. The right direction. My new mediciation seemed to take some time to moderate itself. Sitting at 196 lbs. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CJ

216.4 this morning, another new high.


----------



## TeddyBear

Woke at 209 today. :/ Scale needs to budge, i need to eat more.

But feeling like I look thicker, even upon waking up. Like I’m starting to get a chest.



	

		
			
		

		
	
I
	

		
			
		

		
	




These were okay chest day yesterday:


----------



## Send0

12/20 weight = 195 lbs (0 lb gain)
7 day avg weight = 195.57lbs (.43lb gain)

Last week was kind of a wash. Only lifted 3 days because PT leaves my shoulder feeling wrecked; my tendons constantly catch on bone after my Thursday session. I'm debating doing a 4 day split consecutively just so I can get an extra day in before PT leaves me crippled for the weekend.

At one point I was 201lbs, which was very exciting, but then I ate chipotle a few days in a row and I was back down to 195 🤣🤣.

I'm hoping I don't stall out over the next 3 weeks. Would really like to see over 200lbs before I end this bulk and go into maintenance phase.


----------



## CJ

Average weekly weight of 215.7 lbs, up 1.6 lbs for the week.


----------



## The Phoenix

my average weight is steady and increasing.  i feel like it's good weight though, no dirty bulk.  weighing 193 after excrementation; although consumption continued through the morning.  I even left some of my smooth available in case i woke up hungry in the middle of the night.  I woke up to pee once but I guess so tired, that I went to sleep upside down on the bed.


----------



## Yano

Ok let's see , started the reverse n blast slowly moved up to 2750 calories a day roughly. Other than the kids bday cake and some ice cream I eat clean no sugar no liquid carbs. This will be the 5th week started Monday , 209 to 228 this morning after a sit down with the Farmers Almanac but before breakfast.


----------



## Send0

My PT found the root cause of one of my issues yesterday, which gives me hope he's the right guy to help me. 

I asked if my shoulder issues would create a cascading effect on the bicep and forearms. He said it's probably nerve pain, and I said "I'm not sure.. blah blah blah". Then he described the path of the nerve and it followed the exact same areas I'm having issues.

He had me do an exercise that flosses the nerve through the range of motion. After this a lot of tension and dull aching was removed from my bicep and forearm.

Anyway... I think I'm going to move to a 3 day split; basically just maintain what little muscle I have right now. He's not telling me to take time off, but I really want to give this physical therapy every chance I can to get it to work.

I've got 2.5 more weeks of blasting, so I'll just finish it out, but will only lift 3x per week until I'm done with PT.


----------



## quackattack

Send0 said:


> My PT found the root cause of one of my issues yesterday, which gives me hope he's the right guy to help me.
> 
> I asked if my shoulder issues would create a cascading effect on the bicep and forearms. He said it's probably nerve pain, and I said "I'm not sure.. blah blah blah". Then he described the path of the nerve and it followed the exact same areas I'm having issues.
> 
> He had me do an exercise that flosses the nerve through the range of motion. After this a lot of tension and dull aching was removed from my bicep and forearm.
> 
> Anyway... I think I'm going to move to a 3 day split; basically just maintain what little muscle I have right now. He's not telling me to take time off, but I really want to give this physical therapy every chance I can to get it to work.
> 
> I've got 2.5 more weeks of blasting, so I'll just finish it out, but will only lift 3x per week until I'm done with PT.


Great to hear. Know you’ve been struggling with this for a while. Hopefully you guys can get this worked out.  Keep us posted.

I’d be interested to see what kind of exercises he has you doing.


----------



## TeddyBear

Streamable Video
					

Watch this video on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




12/22/21
BW: 208
Leg Day

So there’s not an upper body pump at all. Legs was about two hours ago.

I deleted the post I had here because I said I was staying away. Posting was a weakness of resolve.

My anxiety and dysmorphia are very severe this week. It’s a combo of a lot of personal things. I’ve disabled my social media and and I’m trying to stay off of UGBB too.

I’m starting my cruise next week.

Im disappointed because each time I hope for magical gains, then crash and burn because I can’t sustain the disciplined diet and routine. I even have ample time right now to do so, but still fail.

2021 ends and I hit some goals and fell short of others. Im not where I wanted to be and it’s frustrating to realize you’re in your own way.

Im gonna try to wrestle with my negative self talk. Being on the board as frequently as I have been isn’t a cause of my grief, it’s a symptom.


----------



## Send0

quackattack said:


> Great to hear. Know you’ve been struggling with this for a while. Hopefully you guys can get this worked out.  Keep us posted.
> 
> I’d be interested to see what kind of exercises he has you doing.


Will do, some of the exercises are hard to describe... Like the nerve floss he had me do. But mostly it's band work and various stretches. There are some loaded exercises too but not many.

All the things he has me do look like a joke, but I'm completely wrecked the next day.


----------



## Blusoul24

dted23 said:


> Streamable Video
> 
> 
> Watch this video on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12/22/21
> BW: 208
> Leg Day
> 
> So there’s not an upper body pump at all. Legs was about two hours ago.
> 
> I deleted the post I had here because I said I was staying away. Posting was a weakness of resolve.
> 
> My anxiety and dysmorphia are very severe this week. It’s a combo of a lot of personal things. I’ve disabled my social media and and I’m trying to stay off of UGBB too.
> 
> I’m starting my cruise next week.
> 
> Im disappointed because each time I hope for magical gains, then crash and burn because I can’t sustain the disciplined diet and routine. I even have ample time right now to do so, but still fail.
> 
> 2021 ends and I hit some goals and fell short of others. Im not where I wanted to be and it’s frustrating to realize you’re in your own way.
> 
> Im gonna try to wrestle with my negative self talk. Being on the board as frequently as I have been isn’t a cause of my grief, it’s a symptom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16468
> 
> 
> View attachment 16467



Sounds like you're being awfully hard on yourself. It's a challenge to maintain a job, a life, etc., and also achieve some pretty serious goals that you've set for yourself in the gym. You've made progress, maybe not as much as you'd like, but still really solid work has been put in. I wouldn't be so quick to dismiss that. Maybe set smaller, more bite-sized goals.


----------



## Send0

dted23 said:


> Streamable Video
> 
> 
> Watch this video on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12/22/21
> BW: 208
> Leg Day
> 
> So there’s not an upper body pump at all. Legs was about two hours ago.
> 
> I deleted the post I had here because I said I was staying away. Posting was a weakness of resolve.
> 
> My anxiety and dysmorphia are very severe this week. It’s a combo of a lot of personal things. I’ve disabled my social media and and I’m trying to stay off of UGBB too.
> 
> I’m starting my cruise next week.
> 
> Im disappointed because each time I hope for magical gains, then crash and burn because I can’t sustain the disciplined diet and routine. I even have ample time right now to do so, but still fail.
> 
> 2021 ends and I hit some goals and fell short of others. Im not where I wanted to be and it’s frustrating to realize you’re in your own way.
> 
> Im gonna try to wrestle with my negative self talk. Being on the board as frequently as I have been isn’t a cause of my grief, it’s a symptom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16468





dted23 said:


> View attachment 16467


Man, you are looking really good brother. Even though you're on bulk, that down lighting makes the definition pop out solid. 

Keep killing it.. something good is happening even though you aren't seeing the scale move the way you want it to. You look better with each update.


----------



## TeddyBear

Tonight I’m gonna fend off my thoughts and the thots at the bar. Get in some dancing with MY guy.

Today, no pump. I ran into friend after bud after bro at the gym and instead worked my  conversational supersets.

Living and learning, trying to grow in more ways than one. It’s silly, but going out demands a lot from me mentally.


----------



## The Phoenix

Send0 said:


> Man, you are looking really good brother. Even though you're on bulk, that down lighting makes the definition pop out solid.
> 
> Keep killing it.. something good is happening even though you aren't seeing the scale move the way you want it to. You look better with each update.



I’ve haven’t seen the scale move in the right direction but I do feel like I am bigger, just not seeing it in pounds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix

Here is some progress. Weight is heading up and is noticeable. 
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yano

The Phoenix said:


> Here is some progress. Weight is heading up and is noticeable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Right on man !!   From your work outs I had always pictured you as one of the younger fellas around here in your 30s, after finally getting a good look at ya I'm even more impressed man. Way to fucking go !


----------



## The Phoenix

Yano said:


> Right on man !! From your work outs I had always pictured you as one of the younger fellas around here in your 30s, after finally getting a good look at ya I'm even more impressed man. Way to fucking go !



Thanks brah; I turn 48 next month. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TeddyBear

The Phoenix said:


> Here is some progress. Weight is heading up and is noticeable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


THATS a back!


----------



## The Phoenix

dted23 said:


> THATS a back!


thanks.  my mang calls me gordo (not because I'm fat).


----------



## Yano

Put this up in the log might as well put it here as well ,, 5 weeks in , up from  209 to  229. Front still looks like total shit , the back is finally starting to look like my back a bit more , still a long way to go and a ton of fat to melt. I just might end up with a chest again after all once I get these tiddies finally melted off.


----------



## TeddyBear

Yano said:


> Put this up in the log might as well put it here as well ,, 5 weeks in , up from  209 to  229. Front still looks like total shit , the back is finally starting to look like my back a bit more , still a long way to go and a ton of fat to melt. I just might end up with a chest again after all once I get these tiddies finally melted off.
> View attachment 16597


I think you’ll be really satisfied with your progress as you burn that far. Good job.


----------



## The Phoenix

Yano said:


> Put this up in the log might as well put it here as well ,, 5 weeks in , up from  209 to  229. Front still looks like total shit , the back is finally starting to look like my back a bit more , still a long way to go and a ton of fat to melt. I just might end up with a chest again after all once I get these tiddies finally melted off.
> View attachment 16597


you look fairly solid for your height, weight and age.  Keep up the intensity in your workouts and you will hit your goals.


----------



## GhostPenguin

Weigh in today was 182 lbs. 

Not on cycle currently, but still working on building size, veins are starting to show more in chest and shoulder

I've previously done 4 cycles of just test and deca that took me from 150 to ~175 and added a decent amount of strength


----------



## The Phoenix

GhostPenguin said:


> Weigh in today was 182 lbs.
> 
> Not on cycle currently, but still working on building size, veins are starting to show more in chest and shoulder
> 
> I've previously done 4 cycles of just test and deca that took me from 150 to ~175 and added a decent amount of strength
> View attachment 16604
> View attachment 16605


Looking great bro!  You'll be ready for the UG 2022 Summer Pool Side Shredz in no time.  @dted23, note topic discussion.


----------



## GhostPenguin

The Phoenix said:


> Looking great bro!  You'll be ready for the UG 2022 Summer Pool Side Shredz in no time.  @dted23, note topic discussion.


Thanks brother!  You're looking solid as well, those traps really pop

Looking forward to it!


The Phoenix said:


> Looking great bro!  You'll be ready for the UG 2022 Summer Pool Side Shredz in no time.  @dted23, note topic discussion.


----------



## Send0

12/27 weight = 195 lbs (0 lb gain)
7 day avg weight = 193.17lbs (2.4lb loss)

My body is fighting this 195lb wall. I can say with near certainty that I will not be breaking the 200lb mark during this bulk.

Debating cutting the blast 2 weeks early. I've been focused on PT for my shoulder, and I've reduced my workouts to only 3 times a week to help with this process. Doesn't seem to make sense to keep blasting in this scenario. Might as well let my body start to recover 2 weeks earlier than planned.


----------



## TomJ

Only a week left in the bulk, time to make it worth it with 2800 callories of greasy sex
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phoenix

i remember a place called Rally's in Tempe, AZ off of Priest and Rio solado parkway (i think-college years).   The had the best deep fried french fries.


----------



## TeddyBear

The Phoenix said:


> i remember a place called Rally's in Tempe, AZ off of Priest and Rio solado parkway (i think-college years).   The had the best deep fried french fries.


Are you sure it’s not a chain?
We have a few, they’re the type of place that has coupons delivered as spam to our mailboxes. Where no one usually goes… but people do like the fries.


----------



## TeddyBear

GhostPenguin said:


> Weigh in today was 182 lbs.
> 
> Not on cycle currently, but still working on building size, veins are starting to show more in chest and shoulder
> 
> I've previously done 4 cycles of just test and deca that took me from 150 to ~175 and added a decent amount of strength
> View attachment 16604
> View attachment 16605


Great vascularity. I agree with @The Phoenix that you’re gonna look sick with a cut. I think you look great now!


----------



## GhostPenguin

dted23 said:


> Great vascularity. I agree with @The Phoenix that you’re gonna look sick with a cut. I think you look great now!


Thanks man!!

Youre looking nice and thick this week and solid striations in those Calves 🔥


----------



## The Phoenix

dted23 said:


> Are you sure it’s not a chain?
> We have a few, they’re the type of place that has coupons delivered as spam to our mailboxes. Where no one usually goes… but people do like the fries.


it's old skool.


----------



## CJ

Weekly average weight of 213.8 lbs, that's down 1.9 lbs from last week. I stopped taking the Dbol, so it's probably water weight drop.


----------



## GhostPenguin

Rest day today, no weigh in and adding extra carbs for heavy leg day tomorrow


----------



## PZT

everyone looking way to sexy for this to be a bulk thread lol

ted getting his lumberjackin on
TP with the joocy pecs and errectors
and some new guys with fkin abs lol


----------



## The Phoenix

PZT said:


> everyone looking way to sexy for this to be a bulk thread lol
> 
> ted getting his lumberjackin on
> TP with the joocy pecs and errectors
> and some new guys with fkin abs lol


you need to post up brotha!

[Edit] - @GhostPenguin is ready for the https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/ug-2022-summer-poolside-shredz.39178/


----------



## GhostPenguin

PZT said:


> everyone looking way to sexy for this to be a bulk thread lol
> 
> ted getting his lumberjackin on
> TP with the joocy pecs and errectors
> and some new guys with fkin abs lol


It's never been easy for me to pack on weight, but I'm slowly getting there  hahaha


----------



## PZT

The Phoenix said:


> you need to post up brotha!
> 
> [Edit] - @GhostPenguin is ready for the https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/ug-2022-summer-poolside-shredz.39178/


shiiii i already started coming down in weight lol


----------



## TeddyBear

Me too.
I’m psycho so I was not thrilled to see that I’ve dropped 8lbs water weight this week. Woke at 200.

200 was the minimum I wanted to reach by Easter, not 1 week off bulk.

I’m gonna lift today, hit some poses and post up. This is without any pump in the morning. https://streamable.com/1edd2t


----------



## Send0

dted23 said:


> Me too.
> I’m psycho so I was not thrilled to see that I’ve dropped 8lbs water weight this week. Woke at 200.
> 
> 200 was the minimum I wanted to reach by Easter, not 1 week off bulk.
> 
> I’m gonna lift today, hit some poses and post up. This is without any pump in the morning. https://streamable.com/1edd2t


Glad that you realize it's water weight, and therefore not worth caring about.


----------



## TeddyBear

12/28/21

Did a little shoulders today. Fatigued easy and lacked strength even after 5 days of no gym. Pump sucked. Couldn’t even get sweaty, glute hurt to sit on and move.









						12/28/12 BW 203
					

Watch "12/28/12 BW 203" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				



This is how I look without a lot of the water weight I lost over the holiday.


----------



## The Phoenix

dted23 said:


> 12/28/21
> 
> Did a little shoulders today. Fatigued easy and lacked strength even after 5 days of no gym. Pump sucked. Couldn’t even get sweaty, glute hurt to sit on and move.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12/28/12 BW 203
> 
> 
> Watch "12/28/12 BW 203" on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how I look without a lot of the water weight I lost over the holiday.


steamable indeed


----------



## Send0

I dropped GH today, but going to keep my blast going until 01/15.

My reasoning is that I suspect I may not have been as side effect free from GH as I think I was. I want to drop the GH while keeping everything else the same to see if my tendonitis issues seem to magically resolve themselves over the course of the next 3-4 weeks.


----------



## The Phoenix

Send0 said:


> I dropped GH today, but going to keep my blast going until 01/15.
> 
> My reasoning is that I suspect I may not have been as side effect free from GH as I think I was. I want to drop the GH while keeping everything else the same to see if my tendonitis issues seem to magically resolve themselves over the course of the next 3-4 weeks.


I wasn't aware you were on HGH.  how many I.U.'s were you doing daily and what is your frequency?


----------



## The Phoenix

landmine3
					

Image landmine3 in UGBB album




					ibb.co
				



I grabbed a few frames from some landmine squats.








						landmine2
					

Image landmine2 in UGBB album




					ibb.co


----------



## Send0

The Phoenix said:


> I wasn't aware you were on HGH.  how many I.U.'s were you doing daily and what is your frequency?


7 months, injected 4x per day, started at 4iu, and worked my way up to 10iu... Last 4 months were between 8-10iu.

IGF tests show it's real GH, but can't say gains were mind blowing. Then again I still have a host of issues/injuries..  so it's possible I wasn't able to maximize what I was taking.

I'll try it again next year, assuming I am truly operating at 100% by then.


----------



## jonneyhotrod

Send0 said:


> Thanks for starting this. I will be starting my bulk at almost the same time. I'll be bulking for ~4 months. Then 3 months of staying at maintenance before I go into the 2022 spring/summer cut.
> 
> My goal is to put on 20lbs, with hopefully at least 12 of those pounds being lean mass... my other goal is to do everything I can to stay injury free this time around. If I can manage to gain some strength then that will just be icing on the cake.


I’m at 18% body now. Should I consider bulking still?   Or just run with what I have continued with a slow cut.  I’m looking to getting in my 1st competition in aug.  Did you ever run into this kind of scenario?  I’m pretty vascular up to my shoulders. Just a visceral thing according to my body scan I had in Boston.  New here , you appear to be pretty experienced


----------



## Send0

jonneyhotrod said:


> I’m at 18% body now. Should I consider bulking still?   Or just run with what I have continued with a slow cut.  I’m looking to getting in my 1st competition in aug.  Did you ever run into this kind of scenario?  I’m pretty vascular up to my shoulders. Just a visceral thing according to my body scan I had in Boston.  New here , you appear to be pretty experienced


If you want to compete on August, then you should definitely not start bulking now. You simply don't have time, especially if your current bodyfat is 18%.

People say you should be 10% bodyfat before considering a bulk. I disagree... I think people can start a bulk at a minimum of 12% bodyfat. So even if you followed my advice, you would still need to lose 6% body fat.

Also, don't confuse knowledge for experience. I do know a lot of things, but I am not nearly as experienced as many other people here. I just want to be clear on that, there are plenty of  people here who I would personally listen to over myself. 😁


----------



## The Phoenix

Send0 said:


> 7 months, injected 4x per day, started at 4iu, and worked my way up to 10iu... Last 4 months were between 8-10iu.
> 
> IGF tests show it's real GH, but can't say gains were mind blowing. Then again I still have a host of issues/injuries.. so it's possible I wasn't able to maximize what I was taking.
> 
> I'll try it again next year, assuming I am truly operating at 100% by then.



The most I would take (in addition to gear) was 5 IU/day. When I got joint issues due to gh, I cut to every 4 day using Serostim (they come in 1cc vials) and when using Bacterio-static water, life suspension is about 4 days. In EP, I could only find humatrope (now discontinued) and it was 50 IUs that needed to be used in 14 days. Serostim we’re 7 individual cc/box (70 IU) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Send0

The Phoenix said:


> The most I would take (in addition to gear) was 5 IU/day. When I got joint issues due to gh, I cut to every 4 day using Serostim (they come in 1cc vials) and when using Bacterio-static water, life suspension is about 4 days. In EP, I could only find humatrope (now discontinued) and it was 50 IUs that needed to be used in 14 days. Serostim we’re 7 individual cc/box (70 IU)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I've had some tendonitis in my forearm and bicep that never completely goes away. In the last week I've started to get tingling in my fingers; which I know is a side effect of GH.

So it got me wondering if maybe my tendonitis has been a GH side this entire time and I just didn't connect the dots. Guess I'll find out in a few weeks as my GH and IGF levels go back down.

Keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## jonneyhotrod

Send0 said:


> If you want to compete on August, then you should definitely not start bulking now. You simply don't have time, especially if your current bodyfat is 18%.
> 
> People say you should be 10% bodyfat before considering a bulk. I disagree... I think people can start a bulk at a minimum of 12% bodyfat. So even if you followed my advice, you would still need to lose 6% body fat.
> 
> Also, don't confuse knowledge for experience. I do know a lot of things, but I am not nearly as experienced as many other people here. I just want to be clear on that, there are plenty of  people here who I would personally listen to over myself. 😁


Lol.   Ok.  Thanks !  I appreciate your imput


----------



## The Phoenix

Send0 said:


> I've had some tendonitis in my forearm and bicep that never completely goes away. In the last week I've started to get tingling in my fingers; which I know is a side effect of GH.
> 
> So it got me wondering if maybe my tendonitis has been a GH side this entire time and I just didn't connect the dots. Guess I'll find out in a few weeks as my GH and IGF levels go back down.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed


It is.  I had the same issue whenever I would take it.  Just decrease dosage (space out same IU's) to maybe every other day.


----------



## Send0

The Phoenix said:


> It is.  I had the same issue whenever I would take it.  Just decrease dosage (space out same IU's) to maybe every other day.


It's about time for me to stop anyway. If these issues go away then I will definitely lower the dose next time I try it.

Thanks man!


----------



## TeddyBear

12/29/21
BW 204

Super need to eat, I got busy and haven’t eaten today.

Back day was okay. Still limited by a glute I can barely use.









						Streamable Video
					

Watch this video on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				












						Streamable Video
					

Watch this video on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




But I’m def happy to be back to #TeamStache again.


----------



## MindlessWork

dted23 said:


> 12/29/21
> BW 204
> 
> Super need to eat, I got busy and haven’t eaten today.
> 
> Back day was okay. Still limited by a glute I can barely use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Streamable Video
> 
> 
> Watch this video on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Streamable Video
> 
> 
> Watch this video on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I’m def happy to be back to #TeamStache again.


Nice job there brother, and your avatar is like a cartoon lol.


----------



## The Phoenix

I guess we can close out this thread? @CJ275 & @Send0 ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CJ

I'm still going, just haven't been posting here, only in my log. I forgot. 

Weekly Weight/Nutrition Update:

Weekly average weight of 211.0 lbs, down 1.6 lbs from the week prior. Water weight continues to fall off, I'm feeling great, still pretty lean, so I'll continue to stretch out my cycle.

I just finished 13 weeks, up 9.3 lbs from the start. Was taking roughly 400 mg week of Test and NPP, I'll continue on with just 800 mg Test. I've never run Test this high, so we'll see how it goes. Really looking forward to pinning only 2x/week vs the EOD I've been doing. 🤗

3946 Cals
385g C
295g P
134g F


----------



## The Phoenix

CJ275 said:


> I'm still going, just haven't been posting here, only in my log. I forgot.
> 
> Weekly Weight/Nutrition Update:
> 
> Weekly average weight of 211.0 lbs, down 1.6 lbs from the week prior. Water weight continues to fall off, I'm feeling great, still pretty lean, so I'll continue to stretch out my cycle.
> 
> I just finished 13 weeks, up 9.3 lbs from the start. Was taking roughly 400 mg week of Test and NPP, I'll continue on with just 800 mg Test. I've never run Test this high, so we'll see how it goes. Really looking forward to pinning only 2x/week vs the EOD I've been doing.
> 
> 3946 Cals
> 385g C
> 295g P
> 134g F



Well sh!t so am I. I’m not leaning out yet. Still got another month or so. I posted my photo to the summer one in its stead. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Charger69

CJ275 said:


> I'm still going, just haven't been posting here, only in my log. I forgot.
> 
> Weekly Weight/Nutrition Update:
> 
> Weekly average weight of 211.0 lbs, down 1.6 lbs from the week prior. Water weight continues to fall off, I'm feeling great, still pretty lean, so I'll continue to stretch out my cycle.
> 
> I just finished 13 weeks, up 9.3 lbs from the start. Was taking roughly 400 mg week of Test and NPP, I'll continue on with just 800 mg Test. I've never run Test this high, so we'll see how it goes. Really looking forward to pinning only 2x/week vs the EOD I've been doing.
> 
> 3946 Cals
> 385g C
> 295g P
> 134g F



With or without an AI?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ

Charger69 said:


> With or without an AI?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Without. But I have a bunch of Adex on hand, just in case.

I've never gotten out of the 30's for E2, using up to 500 Test.

We'll see how it goes. 🤞

I'm prepared to pull the plug immediately at any time, this is like OT at the end of the game.


----------



## Charger69

CJ275 said:


> Without. But I have a bunch of Adex on hand, just in case.
> 
> I've never gotten out of the 30's for E2, using up to 500 Test.
> 
> We'll see how it goes.
> 
> I'm prepared to pull the plug immediately at any time, this is like OT at the end of the game.



You will grow like a weed. As long as you don’t have any negative effects, you will never use an AI again. 
The power of estrogen will be seen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ

Charger69 said:


> The power of estrogen will be seen.


----------



## Yano

I'm still going up as well  , scales bouncing tween 233/234 today started this at 209. Still only eating 3k calories weight isn't skyrocketing up like it was , nice n slow now. Dropped the bol after the first 6 weeks , raised the test to 500 deca is still at 200 , takes more time to get off than at the beginning of the cycle but nothing I can call "deca dick" he's still waking up before I do ready to go shopping for a new hat. This beginning week 8 now figure ill run the test/deca out til 12 weeks, then add back in the bol or maybe something a little dryer like var or tbol so I can get a bit of a boost at  the end for the last 6 but not swell back up with water , we'll see I'm open to any and all ideas I am sure no cycle genius.


----------



## TeddyBear

Yano said:


> I'm still going up as well  , scales bouncing tween 233/234 today started this at 209. Still only eating 3k calories weight isn't skyrocketing up like it was , nice n slow now. Dropped the bol after the first 6 weeks , raised the test to 500 deca is still at 200 , takes more time to get off than at the beginning of the cycle but nothing I can call "deca dick" he's still waking up before I do ready to go shopping for a new hat. This beginning week 8 now figure ill run the test/deca out til 12 weeks, then add back in the bol or maybe something a little dryer like var or tbol so I can get a bit of a boost at  the end for the last 6 but not swell back up with water , we'll see I'm open to any and all ideas I am sure no cycle genius.


Since you were intending to cut down, you can go balls to the wall with dbol and then water will go. Hang on to what you have for a bit, then cut down. It’s temporary.

Or do var, but don’t cut nearly so soon. Car will drop water and you may decide you won’t need to cut as much.


----------



## Yano

dted23 said:


> Since you were intending to cut down, you can go balls to the wall with dbol and then water will go. Hang on to what you have for a bit, then cut down. It’s temporary.
> 
> Or do var, but don’t cut nearly so soon. Car will drop water and you may decide you won’t need to cut as much.


yeah i wasnt going to cut until the next block if i do at all this summer , finish this out , then go 8 or 12 weeks cruise hold onto what I got do some bloods n all that fancy shit i can here and go from there onto the next. I was just thinking of a "dryer" oral


----------



## Charger69

Yano said:


> yeah i wasnt going to cut until the next block if i do at all this summer , finish this out , then go 8 or 12 weeks cruise hold onto what I got do some bloods n all that fancy shit i can here and go from there onto the next. I was just thinking of a "dryer" oral



Tbol?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ

Scale is moving up again, this week's average weight was 211.3 lbs, up 0.3 lbs from last week.


----------



## Spear

I'm at 253


----------



## TeddyBear

Spear said:


> I'm at 253


We know you’re rocking it and have a fresh pose in your camera roll and just waiting to press upload.


----------



## Spear

dted23 said:


> We know you’re rocking it and have a fresh pose in your camera roll and just waiting to press upload.


I’ll get one for you tomorrow. 😘


----------



## The Phoenix

Is it still winter in 2021? LOL  JK


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CJ

The Phoenix said:


> Is it still winter in 2021? LOL  JK
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yeah, I thought we were in shredzzz season now?!?  🤔🤔🤔


----------



## Spear

Fine. F you guys. I’ll post my fatass in the shred one


----------

